# MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone.........love, luck and babydust 

*Kate*
helenO
Caddy 
Mary M
Kathryn Emma
Rosie P 
~*Saila*~
emma.b
LizzyM
kathleenannie
Delores C 
emilycaitlin
Sukie
Tamsin
LisaBerts
KT4UK
mckenziesmummy
Nix76
KatyLouLou
cleo31
sam050703
glamis
dakota 
Twinks!
wanttobaamummy

Happy chatting and loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey there 

Sorry i know i've been shockingly AWOL at the moment!!

I've done a new list for you.....please let me know if i have anything wrong or I've missed anyone off  I see a couple of you have new names.....are you trying to confuse me, it's easily done 

Delores ~ wow.....fab fab news, many congratulations 

Saila ~ how's the DR going.....loads of luck for Fri 

Kathryn Emma ~ not sure we've 'spoken' before but good luck for Thurs (or Fri if you test then)  Sorry you are having family troubles....hope everythings ol with your mum 

Caddy ~ good luck tomorrow....you and Saila could be cycle buddies 

Hope to catch up with everyone soon,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

ha ha ha...................................
first on.....................................................................


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Delores Congratulations hun, you must be over the mooon!!!

Thanks everyone else for making me feel welcome. This 2ww is a nightmare!! Still just over a week to go. Been having pains in my ovaries, anyone know what that means Other than that nothing else to report. I jusy want this so much!


When i get up to speed with who is who i will do personals!

love Cleo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes girls  

Caddy I'm hopefully starting on the 18th May  When do you start?

Saila Good luck for fri I hope goes great 

Kathryn Emma Goood luck hun

Kathryn Hope you had a good time at the party?

Welcome Cleo Good luck hun 

Hi Helen, Tamsin, Emma, LizzyB, LizzyM, Kate, Delores, Emilycaitlin, Ruth, Rosie, Nix, Katie and anyone I have missed x

Sukie


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

LizzyB ~  , I think we have 'spoken' a while back but like you I've been AWOL a bit lately  

Cleo ~   I sometimes get pains in my ovaries too. Not sure what it means but I think it was more prevelant when I was taking clomid than it is now. Are you taking anything at the moment? Good luck with keeping sane


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

Saila - good luck with your scan hun   I have been feeling down for ages now - just a mix of everything!

Caddy - good luck with your scan tomorrow   I have been on another long day at work today!

lizzyB - yes ive changed my name just to confuse u!!   Cant believe Watford have been relegated!

Hugs and kisses to everyone xx

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovelies!

Just a quickie, just wanted to say hi and make sure everyone is ok today!

Will post properly tomorrow

Take care

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

*KathrynEmma* - I know, don't meet many people with name spelt the same as mine   . Sorry about your problems with your mum, she is lucky to have lovely , kind daughter like you to be there for her xxx

*Caddy* - good news about FSH being better, wishing loads of luck for your tx.

*Sailia* - how u doing, any side effects?

*Sukie* - good to see you are feeling positive about your next step. I admire you making quick decisions, I have let things coast for too long   

*Kate* - how u feeling, hope u are feeling better, I don't know anything about football 

Hi to *LizzyM, Cleo, Emma B, Delores, Emilycaitlin, Tamsin & Nix76*, sorry if I missed anyone, I can't keep up.

Update from me - went to party last night, had a lovely time, drank too much wine , feeling guilty today, will be good now to get in good shape for tx. Went to W Watchers and I didn't lose anything but was pleased as I thought I had put on. Just cooked some 0 point recipes to take to work for lunch. Going for consultation on Thursday to hopefully plan our tx to start asap.

Love u all.....Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kathryn how r u hun? Im ok - i could tell u loads about footie!! Oh yeah I met Sol Campbell at work today!!!!!!

Thats good u stayed the same at WW - im doing SW!

Kate xx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Sol Campbell - I've heard of him    

How u getting on with Slimming World ?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kathryn sol campbell is lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SW is ok - am struggling a bit lately but i am trying as want to lose some weight for my mum getting married in august - ive lost nearly half a stone!

Kate xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls

Greetings from Dubai, I am finally back.......had the colcoscopy and refrained from any activities for the said 4 weeks and moved house hence no access to computer its been a bloody nightmare, DS has become major clingy......DH has decided to excert his authority on our relationship bless him...... am starting clomid wednesday have a question have been given 50mg tablets told to take 100mg do I take them at the same time? and what day do I get down to  ? they are not monitoring me....

I actually missed you guys, 
Kate are you finished your dissertation yet? 
Salice how you doing?
Rosie just saw 14 weeks fingers crossed for you.
Sukie IVF oh good luck honey
Lizzie how are you doing?

Glad to be back looking forward to getting to know all the newbies that I missed would appreciate any feedback...
hugs and love to you all
Mary


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mary welcome back hun!!

I have been doing several essays etc - i have one due in next week!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

OMG ~ how much have you chatted already!!!

Welcome back Mary 

Kate ~ if you ever meet the lovely Thierry get his phone no for me   Can't believe we're relegated either....actually i can as we've been a bit rubbish all season! Well done on the weight loss hun....fabulous 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzy - if i meet Thierry i will be doing more than asking for a phone number!!

Yay Reading beat Newcastle tonite!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Noooooo ~ hands off, he's mine 

Well done Reading......they've done so well this season (not that i'm jealous or anything )

Kate, have you changed your name again  Aw i liked it with the little stars


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you ladies have been really  Not long now till my scan, my nose is hurting from the synarel today 

LizzyB ~ How's you honey?? What have you been up to?



Kamac80 said:


> LOL lizzy - if i meet Thierry i will be doing more than asking for a phone number!!


Kate ~ You can give him my phone number 

Mary ~ Welcome back sweetie! Take lots of selenium to thicken womb lining as clomid can thin it out. Eat lots of brazil nuts!

Kathryn ~ Don't feel guilty honey!! You have done yourself some good and you will be really relaxed to start tx 

Sukie ~ 

Caddy ~ I can't believe you were first on again  I've sent you a pm hon


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all !

How's everyone doing - good luck to anyone testing today  

Well, am officially on countdown now........I can test on saturday !!  Arrghghghghgh!!!

Nix


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, work is so so busy plus we're starting to get ready for our party in May, celebrating both DH and I turning 30 and being married five years! There just aren't enough hours in the day.

Hope you're all ok, good luck to everyone on the 2ww      Mine ended abruptly yesterday   but funnily I'm feeling ok about it!

Have a good day everyone and enjoy the sunshine  - it's 26 degrees in our office, YUCK  

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

LizzyB - im undecided on the name!!

saila - LOL gosh all these phone numbers i have to give!! Poor bloke!! Good luck at your scan.

Nix - good luck with the 2ww.

Helen - sorry AF got u hun hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to say that I'm still thinking of you all, I've not had much chance to post recently, but I'm on nights tonight, and will try again then!

Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin - are u working hard as always?!

Kate xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Kate

How come you met Sol Campbell I am so jealous- I am an Arsenal fan and was gutted when he left for Portsmouth  

Hello everyone- i am really bored at work- shall we have a little dance...
   

Ah, that's cheered me up.

Susie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

susie i met him at work yesterday - well not quite meet! I was walking back from my lunch and saw him in reception so went running upstairs shouting to my colleagues that sol campbell was in the building! They didnt believe me so rang reception and i was right! We are not allowed to ask for autographs though  

Kate xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

feeling really   today. I started spotting this morning, i'm on day 21! I always spot b4 i get my period but not usually this early! Think it is all over for this month. Can't believe it cos we really tried everything.

Guess its IVF for us after all.

Sorry i promise i will do personals at some point 
.

love cleo.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cleo its not over till AF is here hun.

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry for lack of personals. I don't know where the day has gone.

Thanks for all your lovely wishes, girls. You are such a fab lot.

My scan was ok, so stimms start tonight. No nice automatic injector open like I had before though, just evil looking syringes!
Good job I have plenty of flab to stick them in!

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Lots and lots of love to all my fab chums!
Caddy x

Ps. Saila - thanks for the pm, chick. Will get back to you tomorrow. Not long til your scan.  
Hi Kate!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Kate, its just that i spot every month and this just seems the same but a few days earlier. i know you're right but after 3 and a half years i'm finding it hard to keep hopeing.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cleo i know what u mean - me and hubby have been trying for 4 years plus and am use to AF showing up now!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all  


I'm on day 27 today so my AF is due tomorrow!!!  I have a test but i dont know if i should do it in the morning or wait until Thurs. What do you think? I hate the 2 ww!!!

Cleo31 - sorry your feeling   today hun. It must be hard but you never know. Don't give up sweetie.    

Caddy - Good luck with the injections hun  

Hello to everyone else, i hope your all well. I'll try to catch up a bit more tomorrow.

I'm on my hols Friday so hopefully no  

Katie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kate - I feel to be working constantly at the mo, but have a week off coming up, can't wait!!  How are you?

Katie- I think you should test, that way you will know either way for your holiday?

Cleo - 

Caddy - Good Luck!!!!

Sailaice - How are you doing?  Not heard from you for a while xx

Hi to everyone that I've not mentioned.  I'm on day 29, but feel like AF will arrive any minute, so not getting my hopes up


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning all
Wow! you lot have really been   over the past day or so.

No personals at the moment, as busy with work, was in London yesterday so lots to catch up on, also got an interview to prepare for.  It is for a sideways move so I wasn't too bothered about it but my boss has been a real   recently so now I hope I can get the move, only thing is, it won't look good if I get it and then within a few weeks tell them I am pg!  Why am I putting myself through this??!

Katie - did want to respond to send     for testing.  Personally I would test with first pee this am, but I guess if you are reading this you will already have had a pee!  But if your   is due I think you can test any time of day.   for you!

Hi to everyone, better get on with some work, will try to do more personals later.
DC


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !

KT4UK - have you tested hun ??      

Well, day 29 for me today and feel like AF is on it's way  

Nix


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

Wow I feel sooo stressed today, really bizarre! My legs feel like jelly too....  

Nix ~ Don't give up hope! The  isn't here yet!  

Em ~ I'm fine. Have you started jabbing yet? I was reading up today on the panorama exposee...  

Cleo and Kate ~ I have been trying for just as long and still haven't given up hope. You need to keep the faith, PMA could make all the difference  

Caddy ~ Nope not long at all now. I hope to start jabbing this weekend.

Helen ~ I hope the party planning is going ok. I'm sorry that your 2ww ended abruptly hon.  

 to anyone I've missed


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Saila ~ do you think its the meds hun, playing havoc with your legs  I'm fine just busy as always, just got lots of work in the evenings to do. We're going back into wedding photography which i'm really looking forward to cause i love a good wedding and all my friends are married!!

When's your scan?

Helen ~ sorry the  arrived. When's your weeding anniversary.....ours is May too, this Sunday in fact so i better gat a card!

Cleo ~ hope the spotting has eased up fo you (((hugs)))

Caddy ~ how did it go.......did you do it or did you get DH to? Huge luck for this cycle 

Katie ~ have you tested? 

Delores ~ good luck with the interview 

Kate ~ here's a big hug cause I just saw you're an overworked bear 

Take care all....off to walk the dogs now, fab day for it 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

oooh Lizzy - wedding photography, how lovely!  I love a good wedding, but like you all my friends are now pretty much married.  We all hit 30 at around the same time and had 7 weddings in one year!

I also really enjoy photography - but am just a keen amateur (sp??)

Katie - we are dying to know if you tested!   

Sailaice - hope the legs are feeling better! 

Hi to everyone
DC


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got having a good one today girls  

Been having (sorry - tmi !) pink discharge on and off all day and also quite strong AF pains in belly and back.  Am thinking it's all over and not even got to test day yet (Saturday).

Hope you're all doing better than me   

Nix


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Nix

So soory hun    but until AF arrives, hang in there!  

I don't believe it - minutes after my last post about no weddings for AGES I have just been invited to one in November!  Really excited!

DC


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Delores - am trying to keep positive, but find it hard today  

Nix


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies!

Katie where are you? Come on fill us in please!!!!!!!!!!!

Nix huni     its not over yet huni! I 2 test saturday but am going to wait and see if the witch arrives!   

Hi Lizzy it is a lovely day, hope you gave those dogs a good walk!

Delores how are you sweetie?

Saila i hope you are feel less stressred now huni! Hows your legs?

Cleo how are you today sweetie? Been thinking about you today hun!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

Not long left for me on this 2ww now   i have had some really intense twinges today, very uncomfortable and having been weeing alot but thats it, oh and very bloated but that means nothing!

Take care all

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

emilycaitlin - hope u enjoy your week off when it comes up. Im ok thanks.

saila - hope u are ok hun?

lizzyB - thanks for the hug.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for all the support. the spotting continued and had some clotting too (sorry tmi) but has eased to brown blood and much lighter. Just get fed up with it cos its the sane every month and i never even get to test date   . Your support means so much, feel better bout it all today.

LizzyM - thanks hun for thinking of me!   . hope you're doing ok. Not long now for you! Sending you lots of   

Katie - any news hun? sending you lots of   

Nix - your situation sounds similar to mine, its a right pain in the   isn't it?   Wishing you lits of luck hun.

LizzyB - thanks for the hug, it was needed! what dogs do you have? i've got a black lab. my fur baby.

Saila - i agree there is a lot to be said for PMA. I treid this month to change my attitude, but i must admitt it really is hard!! 

emily  -thanks for the hug hun!!

Hi to everyone else, will keep ya posted!


Love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hi sweetie's

Well i done a test this morning and it was a BFN    but i'm a bit unsure if the test was ok!!!!

It is a clearblue and it already had a - line threw the test window!!! Has anyone else had that because on the box it shows nothing!!!

It probably does mean a BFN but just wish it wasn't  

I really did think i was going to be lucky this month with the way i have been feeling but its not ment to be.

Just waiting for AF to show. Bet she comes friday just as im going on holiday.

Hope your all well........ I hope to catch up tomorrow night or i'll have pages to read after my holiday.

      to everyone and i hope your all well   

Take care my sweetie's

katie xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all

Katie - I am so sorry.  I always use clearblue.  Can you describe more about the negative line?  The horizontal one I think might be there all the time (can't remember) it is the vertical one which is important (no matter how faint it might be!)  still sending    for you.

Cleo - not much I can say so just a big  

Liz - best of luck for the next few days   

Nix - I hope the pains have eased and you are feeling a little (or a lot!) better today, still hang in there!   

Hi to everyone else.  

Got the interview at lunch time, feeling quite nervous and not very well prepared.  Our interviews are very structured and are competency based so you have to give lots of examples of when you have dealt with complex situations etc - I am not very good at remembering or describing what I did, how I did it and what the outcome was - particularly not right now with the pregnancy brain!

Love to all
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DC ~ Good Luck for the interview I am sure you'll be fine sweetie!!

Katie ~ I am so sorry it was a BFN hon  I am sending you lots of love and hugs 

Cleo ~ I am sorry hon, I know what you mean about PMA I find it so hard myself. How are you feeling today? 

Kate ~ I am good thanks sweetie, How are you? Have you got a date for IVF yet?

LizzyM ~ I hope those twinges are positive ones!! When are you due to test?

Nix ~ Has the  reared her ugly head yet? 

LizzyB ~ I never thought of that  The only meds I am taking is synarel to downreg. Starting Menopur this weekend. Wedding photography sounds great the best bit about wedding is the cake!! 

Scan tomorrow girls  I am so worried. DH had the stupid footie on last night  I took the opportunity to talk to my friends and chill out. Am so tired still  .

I'm at a cat show on Saturday so tomorrow night will be sooooo busy! He takes about 5 hours to get ready!!  But I am looking forward to it and we are going for a pub lunch while judging is on 

2 weeks today and Tinkerbell is due to have her babies! The pitter patter of persians is just what I need to here they are so cute! Hope your all looking forward to pics as I am going to bombard you


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry no time to read the posts will catch up later.

Got our appt at the clinic today at 10.30, will let you know how we get on later

love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Lady's!!
Well new to this thread but must say enjoying it loads....ur a lovely bunch  well af due today and still no sign   but it has waited an extra 4 days b4...   cow!! so just gonna take it easy. finding it harder and harder to stay positive these days  Anyway enough moaning  if she rears her ugly head again this month at least i can take comfort in knowing that i'm finally getting my bloods and scan  so i'll know a little more about whats going on with my v naughty repro system   
Anyway lots and lots of luck too all u still waiting     
sorry those of u who got a    but lots of babydust for nxt time  
Those of you who got ur long awaited   CONGRATULATIONS!!! (gives us all hope)
                        update u soon girlies  sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Sam

Just wanted to send   and lots of     for you

Keep well and wishing a   for you soon enough.  

I am in the middle of a long 36d cycle and just finished lots of   - am all worn out now, due to endo too! 

Glamis!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks glamis! 
Keeping my fingers crossed  ur profile doesn't really go into much detail.... how r things for you? 36d cycle!!! i find it hard enough on the 28 (or 32 if she's naughty!!) have a friend who ovulates every 2 wks!!!!! although geuss it's not such a blessing if ur not ttc... af every 2wks   will keep fingers crossed that all of ur   will pay off for you    ,  keep us updated hun
                            sam xxx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all
Well this is certainly turning out to be my month!

I got the job!!  Am really pleased, but it will be a tough one!  Also new boss won't be too pleased when (if) I get to the stage of telling him I am pg!

I will try to send some of my good vibes around!            

Sorry this is a me post.
Love to all
DC


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow loads of newbies 

DC ~ Well done chick!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hiya,
Just wanted to wish u luck for tomorrow   
P.S: can't wait for pics of the kittens   have had 3 litters born at mine in past, they're just adorable!!! kinda missing having kits around!! 
                    sam xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello girlies!

Well tried to post three times last night on here and each time I was half way through the message, the computer froze!  Bl*ody technology! So I will not be using any fancy smilies!

Sailace - best of luck for the scan tomorrow. Let's hope it is all nice and quiet in there and you can start with the stimms asap! Will be thinking of you, chickpea!  

Delores - well done with getting the job!

Hi Kate - how are you today? How are things at work at the mo? It sounds quite stressful. Make sure that DH of yours is looking after you! 

Welcome to Sam and Glamis!  Glamis I know all to well about the evil endo! 

Kathryn - how did you get on with your appointment? Hope it went well.

Cleo - sorry to hear that you have got rubbishy AF. Mine are bad and often take me by surprise. Sending you a hug.

LizzyM and Nix and Katie - hang in there girls. Let's hope the evil witch stays away for you.   

Hi LizzyB - managed the jabs fine. Have to do two cos my dose is so high.  They were fine, but I understand from the ARGC girls that these are the lightweight of jabs. Eek! How are you honey?

Hi Helen and Tamsin - what are you up to?

Big hi's to anyone I have forgotten!

My mega dose continues. Blood tests again tomorrow and a scan. Trying to stay positive and relaxed! Yeah right..................

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening my lovelies i hope you are all well!! I am finally going to do some personals now so here goes!

Katie i am so sorry about your BFN huni, go and have a great holiday and relax 

DC congratulations on getting the job huni, wish you loads of luck with it, but take it easy! 

Cleo where are you huni? Are you ok?

Saila i am due to test on saturday but think i am going to wait and see if  shows her head first! I cant wait to see piccys of the kittens when they are born! Good luck wit your scan tomorrow  

Nix how are you feeling huni? I read your diary sweetie, pm me if you want to chat  

Kathryn how did your scan go huni??

Kate i hope you are well huni and not feeling to stressed 

Caddy good luck with your scan huni

Rosie, Tamsin and Helen are you still out there? 

Hi newbies and welcome to the thread, i wish you all the luck in the world on your 2ww

As for me i have been having massive twinges today, i went for a run earlier not sure if that was wise! Nearly threw up, felt really ill but i am fine now!
TMI question coming up ladies................. i have been a bit wet down below  the last couple of days and i am not sure if this is a good sign or not? Any ideas ladies would be grateful 

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Good evening 

Nix I'm sorry you've been having af pains I hope the   stays away 

Saila Good luck for tomorrow  

Caddy Wow you've started are you doing the long protocol. Good luck hunnie   

Welcome Glamis and Sam 

Big hugs to everyone else  

Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all!!!

Sailaice- Good luck for today hun!!

LizzyM - Hope AF stays away!  I do tend to get a lot of cm before AF arrives, but that might just be me?

Nix - Hope AF stays away for you too!

Caddy -   

Sukie- How are you doing?

Hi to Kate, LizzyB, Delores, Tamsin, helen and everyone else, welcome to Glamis and Sam!

AF arrived for me on Wednesday, but I have an appointment with the consultant today to get the injections, so hopefully be able to start them today!


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all, sorry I've been AWOL for a while, everything seems to be happening all at once at the moment and I just can't find the time to keep up.

 arrived yesterday and it was also our wedding anniversary. I'm so down in the dumps and fed up  

take care
Kathryn Emma

p.s Good luck sailaice  and fingers crossed lizzyM  
Hi to everyone else


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello sweeties

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU for all your kind messages  

As most of you know I'm on holiday today so i wont be around for a week!  

My AF still hasn't showed up but i bet she does very soon as I'm going on holiday.  

Sorry no personals but in a rush to get everything done!!!

Take care all of you.

Good luck to any testers       

Sorry if you got a    like me    

Will chat soon

Katie xxx

byeeeeee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

So sorry to have been AWOL again! Work is just so busy, plus we had an away day / overnight stay thing earlier in the week, plus other stuff, so my head's been spinning!

DH job is going ok! Still adjusting to a new routine again! Is so weird, waving him off to work and watching him walk down the road!

We have the loss adjuster coming out next Friday to assess / report back to the insurance company about our ceiling. Whether it'll all be sorted before we go to Cyprus remains to be seen!

Well Cd11, so just about to embark on  and as ever keeping everything crossed! Still, if usual scenario, at least AF will have flown in and then flown out again, before we go on holiday! Off to see Spiderman 3 tomorrow night!

*Kathryn Emma* - So sorry the witch showed up for you, and on your special day too 
*Delores* - Belated congrats on your BFP hon! Oh and now you got the job - excellent!
*Emily* - hope the appt went ok and you can get going witht the injections
*LizzyM* -  for testing tomorrow hun...hope AF stays away. Sorry can't help on the CM Q, as not too au fait with all that!
*Caddy* - hi ya! Oh hope the bloods and scan go ok today! Howz the injecting going?
*KatyLouLou * - how did the appt go?
*Sailaice* - Hope your scan goes ok..and  for Saturday at the cat show! Can't wait to see the new kitty pics in a couple of weeks or so!
*Helen* - Sorry to hear AF showed up for you too, but hope the party plans are coming along nicely!
*Sukie* - Hi hon, how are you doing?
*Kate* - Any more celebs spotting?!
*Mary* - Hi, how are you doing? Howz the Clomid going?
*LizzyB* - Have you bought that card yet!? Hope you have a nice day on Sunday!
Katie - Sorry about the BFN, but have a great holiday!
 to all the newbies and anyone esle I've forgotten

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all,

Well AF showed in full force, so BFN for me this month.  Feeling OKish about it now and trying to focus and be positive about this month - start the clomid again today.  

Sorry no personals, but working from home today so will try to pop back on later.

Thanks to everyone who sent me a message - it really does help  

Good look to all the testers over the weekend - bring on the BFP's !!  

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Thank you to all of you that made me feel so welcome, its been rather difficult for me, guess its just the endo   thats sending me  

Here is wishing you all the best for everyone and just wanted to say how wonderful you all are for being so supportive.  

    

Take care 

Glamis


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning lady's!

Well had some pains last night just below my bellybutton (don't normally have that... normal with af anyone??) WARNING TMI>>>>>  had some pinkish discharge this am but as yet no af as such!?! Well i'll prob be back on here soon telling u all that the wicked witch has arrived... but hey it's not over till the fat lady sings right   like glamis really chuffed that u all seem to have taken little old me under ur wings...... ur a great bunch  . still got killer boobs! feeling a little green too, bit dizzy, hot and cold flushes, headache..... god the list goes on!!! but as we all know they are signs of both so..........
anyway thats it for the minute girlies, update soon  
                                  sam xxx

lots and lots of     for the waiting 
big hugs for got BFN


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I bet I have loads to catch up on. Have been soooooooooooooo busy, but I'll have to make some time to catch up.

Just a quick update from Saila after her scan. She had one follie of 18mm which they reckon is probably a small cyst and her womb lining is 6.7mm. They think it might be because AF never showed why the womb lining is so thick. So she has to downreg for another week and go back for a scan next Friday and hopefully the womb lining will have thinned out. Let's hope things have improved for her next week and this time will work for her.    

Hope you are all well girls. I'll come back and catch up with you all when I have a bit more time. Sorry it's so short and sweet.

Take care girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Not posted for a couple of days so just thought I would pop up and say "Hi"  

Really sorry to those who have had a BFN this month- lots of positive vibes for an early summer BFP.

Hope you BFP ladies are taking good care and doing really well.

I had my PCT this morning, which has left me pretty gloomy. Result seemed Ok but the nurse is not very forthcoming with info so i feel a bit   Wish she would be a bit more reassuring.

Heading in to the dark 2WW days- due to test 19th/ 20th. Do I have any cycle buddies?

Love and baby dust,

Susie xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ya everyone,

wow you lot gossip alot!!!    

Well nothing new to report. Still spotting quite heavily which is driving me up the wall, but it hadsn't turned into full af yet as when it does i am always in bed for 2 days with horrendous pains all thanks to the lovely endo!! have called the dr who did my lap todau trying to get an appointment with him to go over things about my endo dx, they said that as i am seeing the fertility consultant that constitutes a follow up app!! I was so   i told them that thet is to fertility and i want to know what i can do to help myself with this endo and have loads of questions about it. They're getting back to me   .

good luck to everyone else, but i think i can safely say that i will get a   this month. 

Will try to keep positive thoug!!
'
Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Well a bit of a me post afraid - I was so down in the dumps this morning and then my mum phoned me from Africa . She said she'd been to see a psychic yesterday and she'd had her tarrot cards read. Half way through the read the psychic told my mum that she had 3 children but there was one daughter with whom she had a particularly strong bond and that this daughter had been in the background of each card throughout the read, mum knew she meant me because we always have been extremely close so she confirmed to the psychic this was correct. The psychic then carried on with the read and on the last few cards she said there was an issue that had been worrying my mum, myself and DH and she thought it was regarding fertility. Well, mum said she nearly fell off her chair at this point!! She then told mum that she needed to give me a message which is that the problem does not lay with me but with DH, his sperm need strengthening and we must consult a homeopath who will be able to provide us with the correct remedy to resolve the underlying problem. 
It's such a bazaar occurrence I'm still a bit bewildered. Mum assured me she didn't mention anything about me, Dh or our problem and this woman just knew! I have to say I tend to be a bit sceptical but this is just too close to the bone, needless to say I've already hit the yellow pages   and DH and I are booked in for next Wed!!

Sorry for the ramble but I'm in a bit of an excited state of shock   Weird how one minute you're down   and then the next minute you're up and fighting again    xx 

Hope everyone else is OK - thanks for listening

Take care
Kathryn


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

KAthryn

OMG that is bizarre. i'm not sure how i feel about all of that but i would definalty have done the same thing as you. Wishing you lots of luck hun.

CLeo xxxxxxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow Kathryn- that's pretty amazing!!

Like you, I tend to be a bit of a sceptic but the info that person gave is very specific. In any case, trying another option is certainly not going to do any harm and it could do the trick. It's definately worth giving it a go.

Loads of luck babe- hope this is the answer for you,

Baby dust all the way....  

Susie xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Will someone please please please sort my bubbles out for me    

Thank you x x x x x


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Em Sorry the old witch came  How did it go earlier did you get to start today? I'm good thanks going along on Tues to find out how to inject myself for IVF 

Saila Hope that it all improves for next week      

Kathryn How strange but hopefully it will help 

Sam Good luck Hun

Tamsin Let me know what spidy's like  I'm good thanks. How's you?

Nix 

Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice - Sorry it wasn't what you wanted today hun,    for next week 

Kathryn - That's really strange about that tarot reader!!!    Let's hope she's right, and you can get sorted out!

Sukie - I didn't get to have the menopur today, he changed his mind and said that I have to have a lap and dye first, so that's going to be the end of June at least     Good luck for Tuesday

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Saila - massive hugs sweetie and thinking of u loads that another week of DR will work out for u. I am ok thanks for asking  No date for IVF yet as we havnt booked anything - i need to get the worry of my course out the way first!

Sam - welcome to the thread.

Caddy -im ok. U? As for work well as last years results are still pending there is a big case meeting on the 17th of may to make a final decision - i just know in my heart of hearts that i have failed and i will be kicked off my course - just keep thinking that its all too much hard work right now to finish the whole course when no one is supporting me work wise.

Hi to lizzyM, tamsin all everyone else 

LizzyB - will watford let Reading win today please!

Kate xx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm on my 2ww and i feel very   today because iv had pains, But i cant work out what they are, there like dull stabbing pains/ AF pains? I feel like its the end of the road!xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Wondered if i could join you?

I am currently on cd12 with clomid #1. Not being monitered so a little negative thinking on my part that its not going to work. If all goes to plan my 2ww will start on cd22

Look forward to getting to know you all

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kathryn Emma* ~ ah hun, i'm sorry the witch arrived 

*Nix* ~ hugs to you too....goods luck with the clomid 

*Kate* ~ sorry hun......bit late for them to start winning now  Take care xx

*Thanks Tamsin*.....hope you have a fun weekend too  Enjoy Spiderman.

*Sukie* ~ wow, good luck for Tues.......are you going to be brave or make DH do it (actually don't know which is braver!!)

*Katie* ~ how are you doing  Have a lovely holiday 

*Delores* ~ wow 7 in one year....thats a lot of outfits  Congratulations for getting the job 

*Caddy* ~ i'm fine thanks hun....how did the scan go?

*Susie* ~ good luck for this 2ww....hope you get a fabulous BFP 

*Saila* ~ how are you feeling now.....are your legs ok. Hope you had a fab time at the show.....how did you get on? Sorry about today but i'll keep everything crossed for next week 

*Kathryn* ~ how did your appt go?

*Lizzy* ~ how did it go today......did you test   Whats wrong with your bubbles 

*Emily* ~ did you get your injections? Loads of luck to you  Aw, just saw your other post...sorry hun.

*Hi Sam, Nikki and Glamis* ~ welcome to the thread 

*GC* ~ hugs to you hun....i replied to you on the other thread 

*Cleo* ~ hope you get to see the endo doc hun.....when are you going to test? I have a black/tan mutt and a hairy lurcher 

I should tell you that i did have a fab walk with the dogs the other day _but_ a bird pooed on my head. Either that or it was a disgruntled squirrel out for revenge for my dogs chasing them.......ewwwww 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all!

Just a quick one from me, i havent tested today, am going to wait to see if the witch turns up!!

Lizzy my bubbles were ending in 8 but someone sorted them for me! OMG bout the bird pooing on your head    thats ment to be lucky hun  

Nikki welcome huni, wish you all the luck in the world sweetie!

GC cheer up huni remember PUPO   

Hi everyone else, where are you? You all must be having a great weekend!

Tamsin let me know how spiderman was coz i loved the first 2 cant wait to see it!

Take care all

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Didn't feel very lucky 

Hope the witch stays away hun


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm on a long weekend at work this weekend so no time for personals but just wanted to wish you all a great bank holiday weekend


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Sorry I haven't been online have been a bit down in the dumps  

Rosie ~ Thank you so much for letting the girls know about my scan and thank you for your texts   

Em, LizzyB, Tamsin and Em thank you for your support


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Its not so sunny today!

GC - welcome to the thread and good luck with the 2ww.

nikki - hi hun - good luck on the clomid.

LizzyB - sorry a bird pood on your head although quite funny to read!!   Cant believe Reading lost against Watford yesterday!!

lizzyM - good luck with testing.

Saila - whats wrong hun?

Kate xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Thank you for the warm welcome.

LizzyM ~ Hows things with you hun? Havent spoken to you in a while, me thinks you've been hiding  

Kate ~ Surley with met, clomid and weight loss something should start happening in my body   I know im starting to rattle  

Does everyone test on there test date? Just wondering as in the past when ive had a really long cycle and got my hopes up, peed on lots of sticks and all been bfn, now i just wait for af to show up in full force. I have my date but i know if af hasnt turned up by then ill leave it and wont test. Am i being silly?  

Huggles to all
Nikki xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi nikki 

I dont test on my test date as sometimes my AF is 2/3 days late other times its on time!! I normally wait and test if im a week late but all BFN's for the last 4 odd years!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Em I'm sorry that he changed his mind. I hope the time goes quick for you.

Sal    How are you feeling now, Hope it goes well for this week 

LizzyB I'm going to stab myself DH will be away two weekends on stag do's so I'll have to be brave  (I think I would just about prefure the bird to the squirrel  )

Welcome Nikki good luck in your tww 

GC Sending lots of positive vibes    

Tamsin How was spiderman?

Helen and Kathryn where have you gone??

Sukie


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

HEY SWEETIE'S

ITS JUST A QUICK HELLO FROM TENERIFE!!

WEATHER IS FAB  

STILL NO AF HERE!!! 5 DAYS LATE!!!

HOPE YOUR ALL WELL

WILL CATCH UP WHEN I GET HOME

HUGS KATIE XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Katie Enjoy Tenerife are you going to test over there?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all,

Spiderman was great thanks. Worth going to see! The 3rd series of Pirates of the Caribbean is next on the agenda! Released May 24th.

*Susie* - what's a PCT hon?
*Kathryn Emma * - Hope the psychic is right and you make some progress!  for Weds
*Sukie* -  for tomorrow. You'll be a pro in no time!
*sailaice* - Hoping you get a better result this Friday
*Kate* - Really hope you are wrong and that you pass and stay on your course 
*dakota * - Welcome to the thread! Sadly I rarely get to test on my test day, coz AF always has a habit of turning up, either that day or before   for you though.
*LizzyB * - DH reckons a bird pooping on yer head is meant to be good luck too! Hope you had a nice day yesterday?
*RosieP * - Hi hon, hope you and bub are doing ok?
*Sam * - Hi and welcome! Any sign of that ole witch? Hope not
*cleo31 * - Hi and welcome to you too. Has AF shown up in full force yet?
*Katie * - Glad you are having a great holiday. Only just under 4 weeks till mine! Hope AF stays away for you.
*Emily * - Sorry your appt didn't go as planned. Dr's aye  
*LizzyM * - Any sign of you know who?
*GC* - Hang on in there hon, it's not over until the red lady sings!!

 to everyone else

Mmmmm DH has just gone into town to fetch us a McDonalds Breakky 

Tams
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Tamsin - glad the film was good!! Me and my friend are doing a DVD swapping thing at the moment as im bored of my DVD's as she is of hers!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Just thought i would give you an update........ AF still not here, thought it was going to be! Had some af type pains last night and thought i would wake up to it in full flow     

Tamsin i glad you enjoyed the film huni, cant wait to see it! Where are you going for your hols?

Nikki i havent been hiding sweetie, it is a long time since we have spoke, it nice to have you on this thread! I normally test 2/3 days after af is due hun, but when i have tested the old witch normally shows   she likes to tease me! 

Kate i watched a great film on saturday night its called black christmas, see if your friend has got it! Its a bit of a thriller!

Sukie good luck with your stabbing hun!

Saila i hope your scan goes better for you huni, will be thinking of you!

Hi everyone else i hope you are having a good bank holiday!?

Well only 4 days til florida, so today we are packing our cases, as it is chucking it down with rain here i dont think we will need any summer clothes!

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzy!

Dont think my friend has got that but i do buy some of the DVD's off ebay so will check that out!

Yay no AF - i got AF cramps last nite so that usually means my AF will be here tomorrow when its due!!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just on quickly as am at work.  Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, shame the weather didn't stay!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin hope u are well?

I know the rain has started today!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Hi girls

Tamsin Glad you enjoyed







hopefully I'll get to see it soon.

Kate and Lizzy hope the witch stays away (for nine months) 

Hi Em and Saila .


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all just a quick update from me!!

Its all over for me     AF has shown its face so heres to this cycle!

Thanks for all your   vibes ladies

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies, hope the bank holiday weather didn't get you down . As it happened I was working Sat / Sun so it didn't bother me too much.

Saila ~ Sorry to hear you're down at the moment  I'm not sure what's happened but I'm thinking of you and hope you're feeling better soon  

Nikki ~ Hi hun, I don't think we've spoken before but welcome to the thread   I have very fickle tendencies with testing, really depends how crazy I'm feeling as D Day gets closer  Sometimes I absolutely know in my heart (and tummy) that AF is on her way yet still I'll test, just to get an extra big slap in the chops!!

LizzyM and Katie ~ WOW, hope AF stays away..........for 9 months  

Kate ~ I'm scatting some baby dust to ward off AF for you       Hope it helps to keep the wicked old witch at bay x

Emilycatlin ~ Hi hun, don't work too hard  

Tamsin ~ Hope the Mac D's was as good as the film   How are you keeping?

Suki ~ Hi hun, yeah I have been a bit AWOL recently, so much going on I can't find time to keep up! How are you doing, did you manage to stab OK?

GC ~ Welome to the thread

Rosie, LizzyB, Susie, Cleo and Sam  

Hope I haven't missed anyone, slapped wrists if I have.

Take care
Kathryn Emma


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing, wishing you all the best.  

We had a weekend break in sunny bournemouth - or should I say rainy bournemouth, never even got to have even a slight tan on Saturday imagine. 

I am only a few days into my 2ww and its driving me nuts,  

How does everyone else cope.  

Take care, 

Glamis


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Glamis,
I'm afraid I can only speak for myself but the answer is I don't (cope that is) terribly well. I have been ttc for 4 yrs now and I think I get crazier and crazier with every cycle . I know that probably doesn't help much but at least you know you're not alone.

Fingers crossed for you   Here's some babydust  

Take care
Kathryn Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow my weekend went from bad to worse.....my poor Tinkerbell lost her litter on Friday night and was ill over the weekend. She is much better now but I am very sad about it all.

Kathryn ~ I am feeling more upbeat now but I did feel that it was one thing after another this weekend. 

LizzyM ~  Hope your ok.

Em ~ Hope your w/end went well 

Tamsin ~ I love going to the piccies! I want to go and see the new Nicholas Cage movie 

Sukie ~ Have you started jabbing?



*~Saila~* said:


> Em, LizzyB, Tamsin and Em thank you for your support


Kate ~ I meant to put Em, LizzyB, Tamsin and Kate not Em twice  Just been fed up because of scan and upset about Tink.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Sailiace, sorry to hear about Tinkerbell, poor little mite!  Hope you're feeling ok today.  Here's some hugs for you hun.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well today?

lizzyM - sorry AF showed its face.

kathryn emma - thanks for the fairy dust but i can fell AF is on its way and will be here tomorrow as always!!

saila - u dont need ever apologise to me hun! Ive known u on this thread for more than a year now!! I know u are thinking of me in spirit!! Im so sorry about your scan and about tinkerbell xx

Kate xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

girls,

A quick Q from me....

Last night we had bms, and it felt like my cervix had dropped so when we were doing it, it kinda hurt. Ive noticed this a few times the last couple of months but its only once or twice. Im just a little worried. Is this normal? Should i be worried?

Everythings driving me crazy










Nikki xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks girls   

Tinky is dive bombing all over today, I wish my broken heart would mend as quick. The saddest thing is she was looking out of the window at Red (the would be father of the lost litter) and Miss Kitty (arch enemy) cavorting in the cattery on their honeymoon. It was so sad. So Miss Kitty will be due in 9 weeks but I don't want to think about that at the moment it's so sad about Tink.

Hoping this Friday will be good news. Sorry for being a bit me me me   I am pulling myself together.

Kate ~ Am praying  stays away


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dakota i dont know hun as it doesnt usually hurt for me.

Saila - your poor kitty hope she is ok although she is by the sounds of it. Hun u can be me me me all u like i dont mind. PM or text me if u are feeling a bit blue. Hun my AF will come but thanks for praying it stays away!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya ladies!!
Sorry for the late update, well af showed up later on fri night for me so    had a bit of a busy wkend to try and forget about it! oh well back to getting in some practise for next time   feeling really yuk still though... killer headaches all wkend   Went on the classic car run to felixstowe on sat (dh has a mg midget 1961)   which started off really good fun (felt like the queen waving at everyone!!  ) unfortunatlly broke down just b4 we got to the beach so didn't get to complete the run...prob where my headache is from (3 hours trying to stop a petrol leak from the carbs!!!)  i really can't stand the smell of petrol! Anyway be back on soon girls and wish me luck for the big O!! 
                                sam xxx 
Group hug for everyone else who had a bad result this wkend


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam sorry it was a BFN.

Well AF has come today for me - but knew it would 

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Just caught up with all the news.

Sorry to all the BFNs. It is totally horrid, particulary when you start getting your hopes up. Sending you all a big hug! 

Sukie - I hope your appointment went well today!    Let us know how you got on. (My tum is covered in bruises from all the jabs!)

Hi Kate - I hope everything goes ok with your course, honey. You have worked so hard this past year. It is appalling that you are not getting any support at work. It makes me so cross. They always say that they are crying out for nurses and then they treat people like that. My friend is a nurse and she says that the management in particular are awful. I am sure you would make a fabulous nurse.

Saila - I was so sorry to hear that your scan had not gone well. It is so disappointing. Are they hoping your AF will come soon? I suppose they will be able to tell more after your scan on Friday. You will get there, chick.    It is just so hard to stay positive , I know, but you have given all of us on here so much support and we are all rooting for you.     Poor little Miss Tinkerbell. How sad for her and you. 

Hi Em - sorry to hear that it is a no go with the menopur at the mo. Hopefully the lap will give you some more answers. I know exactly how it feels to want to go ahead with treatment and have to have a lap instead.  

LizzyM - you all ready for your hols yet? Lucky thing getting some sunshine. Bring some back for us!

Sorry for not mentioning everybody. Just feel like I have no time at the mo, in between trekking to the clinic and trying to take it easy!  Am sending positive vibes to everyone for this month. 

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Evening all

Sam and Kate sorry the witch came  

Saila Sorry Tinkerbell lost her litter, good luck for Fri   I was practicing the injections today and start on the 18th 

Caddy It went well thanks I managed to stab MYSELF I was very proud, even DH had tears of emotion in his eyes _bless_ what date are you due EC?

Nikki I posted on the clomid thread about the pains with  x

Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*LizzyM * - We are off to Paphos, Cyprus! Wow, Florida aye! Nice one! Sorry AF showed up....hope she's gone by the time you go away
*Sukie * - Love the spidey emoticom! Howz the jabs going?
*Kathryn Emma * - Yep McD's was yummy! I'm doing fine thanks
*Glamis * - Ah was in Bournemouth at Easter time - love it! Did you go to Harry Ramsdens?
*Sailaice * - oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Tinkerbell..how upsetting 
*Kate * - So sorry AF showed for you too hon Even though we expect her, it still hurts 
*Caddy* - Howz Tx going?

 to everyone esle!

Tams
xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Tamsin Just had the practise run today I start the real thing on the 18th. How are you doing?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you sukie, your a star


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

AF pains really bad again today - got a hot water bottle and been taking painkillers! Still its a good job im off work anyway and i can go and chill out and watch a DVD!

caddy - lovely to see u  Thanks for thinking of me - in 9 days time i will know if im still on the course or not - sometimes i just think its easier not to carry on with it!

Tamsin - when u off to cyprus? Im so jealous!!

Sukie - well done with the jab!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~  Hope you are chilling out Missy!!!  

Tamsin ~ Thanks hon  

Sukie ~ Good Luck with the jabs!  

Caddy ~ I feel much better today   Great news that you are responding to the treatment. 6 follies on one and 3 on the other is great!!   How are you feeling?

Tinkerbell is back to her old self. I am getting my hopes up that there could be something still in there but the likelihood is very very small.

Scan on Friday!! Hoping this extra week of downregging has worked.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How you all doing, I'm ok I think - just going bonkers on the 2ww, only 10 days to go  

Tamsin we were at meadowbank holidays and stayed in lovely 2 bed mobile homes, and only 5 mins from the beach, although it was freezing, and mostly rained 

Anyway gotta dash to my physio appt for my lower back, since the endo is causing havoc in that department and I am staying clear of my pain meds amitryptyline due to us ttc and do not want to risk anything getting in the way.

Thanks to you all for making me feel so welcome. You guys are so wonderful for being there for each other.  

Sorry to all those who got   , sending you guys lots of    

Kind regards

Glamis...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry also for all the bfns  

Hope everyone else is ok, I'll have a proper catch up when I get a day off.  I have just found out that I am having a lap and dye next tuesday!!!  Am so scared!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello!

Saila - yep ive chilled out and only just got dressed!! I feel so lazy but i dont care!!

Emilycaitlin - u will be fine with your lap and dye - mine seems so long ago!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon everybody!

Emily - good luck for the lap! Any questions, do feel free to ask seeing as I am a bit of an expert!  I know it all seems really scary, but it is great that you are having it so soon because once that is out of the way, you will be able to move forward with everything. The worst thing I found after was the discomfort from the gas they put in you, so I used to prop myself up on pillows to sleep for the first couple of nights until it has all gone. You need to have some nice time to rest and do nothing for a few days afterwards. Oh and it may sound silly but wear something baggy if you are a day case as you won't want anything touching your tum. I was terrified before my first not knowing what to expect, but it really was ok. 

Hi Kate - I so hope everything works out for you with your course. Don't give up yet, honey. Hope those evil AF pains are getting a bit better. I just have to take co codamol, which makes me a bit woosy, but is fine for snuggling up on the sofa. Not so good when I was on the train last week!  What DVDs have you been watching?

Saila - poor Tinkerbell. It is really sad. I hope you have given her lots of cuddles. Am sending you loads of       for your scan on Friday.

Sukie - glad you enjoyed the jabbing.  I have been fine, but they are sore now after having so many. Plus I have no veins left after daily blood tests. Had to have two today! Not sure when EC will be, hon. Had a scan today and they just take it day by day to be honest. Might be around the weekend or early next week. Not long til you start! Eek!

Hi Tamsin - when are you off to Cyprus? Mmm we could do with sunshine here. How long are you going for? Sounds just the ticket to get away from this rain.

Glamis - good luck for the 2ww!   Hope your physio app helped today. I can fully sympathise with the endo pain. It can be really hellish. There is also an endo chit chat thread if you ever need more info or advice. Kate and I are usually found lurking round in there!

Well, you would never believe it, but I am on Viagra now as well! Mental! They have given it to me to help my womb lining. The dr joked that I should hide it from my DH! Good job he is not here! 

Love to everybody!
Caddy x


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Caddy Gosh so soon I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that it works for you    

Saila Good luck I hope the extra week has made a difference  

Em Hope it goes well on Tues  

Kate  Hope the pains have started to ease


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope you all keeping as well as can be, I have posted on the endo board but also wanted to send you all on here my best wishes and lots of    

Physio was hell yesterday, could not believe the agony I was in, it just better work or else I would of been suffering for no reason.

Its my first day back at work since Friday and I am already not working at all, just want to snuggle up into my duvet and only wake up next Sunday, which is when I can probably start testing, since af is due next Saturday, I do hope the     stays away for us all.

Kind regards

Glamis...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ Viagra Is that to thicken it up. How bizarre   So when are you getting e/c and e/t?

Em ~ Fantastic news about the lap and dye!! You will be fine and hopefully fall pg straight after.  

Sukie and Kate ~ 

Hi to everyone I've missed


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been around much, been really busy at work and doing some very long days - I feel wrecked!

Glamis - sorry the physio was hell.  I have endo too so understand how horrible you must be feeling.  Good luck for Sunday   

Sailaice - so sorry to hear that the scan didn't go well and hpe the one tomorrow goes much better.  Also awful news about Tinks - I am gald she seem to be coping.  

Tamsin - have a lovely holiday.  I go to Greece on 21 may, can't wait, but am also really nervous as that is time that I m/c earlier this year.  My GP says there is no reason not to go though, I am sure the rest will do me good.

 to all those with BFNS

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned - loads I know!
Take care
DC


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovely ladies!!

Well i am off to Florida tomorrow, which is great, i cant wait but i have so much to do before then so i thought i would do a quick post in between jobs!!

Sailaice i wish you all the luck in the world for your scan tomorrow huni, i hope you get the results you need! I hope your Tinks is feeling better!!

Delores hope you are keeping well huni!! Have a great time in greece sweetie, i not back til the 26th! You will be fine, enjoy the hol hun, you need the break!

Caddy have you hide the viagra from DH or have you secretly slipped him some?  Hope you are wll huni!

Tamsin when do you go away sweetie? Everything ok?

Emily good luck for your lap and dye sweetie, you will be fine hun!!

Glamis i hope you have recovered from your physio hun and are feeling better today!!

Kate i hope the af pains have eased for you huni!

Right better get on with some jobs now!

Dont chat to much whilst i am away or i will never catch up wih it all   

Take care ladies, i will miss ya

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Liz 

I'm so jealous that you get to go away whilst I am stuck here at work.

Today I feel so tired, and got a banging headache, so nervous to take anything, I am drinking lots of water and eating well, so not sure what it could be, might be that I am alergic to work thats all.

Back still a bit achy, but sitting here with the hwb seems to be helping a little.  

Saila - all the very best for your scan tomorrow - sending you lots of  

Em - good luck for your lap next week, you will be fine, just take lots of advantage of the time to rest, get a mini bell for you to ring someone to get you tea and the like.  

Kate - hope your pains have eased off a bit.

Take care ladies to all the ladies I have missed - you all so wonderful.


Kind regards

Glamis...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Afternoon My Partners In Crime 

Thank you all so much for your good wishes  

Glamis ~ I am stuck at work too   wonder why you have a headache? Hope your ok chickie  

LizzyM ~ I love Florida! We are going before the year is out. Have a great time and go to Yankee Candle!!

DC ~ Hope you and bubbs are ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

caddy - im ok AF pains have gone now which is good!

lizzyM - have a great holiday!

Hello to all the other girls!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quickie to say Hi! I am so exhausted today! Bloody Viagra indeed (Saila - it is to thicken the womb lining!)

Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow for your scan, honeypie! I am sure that extra week of D/R will have done the trick. Will be thinking of you.    

Sorry for the hopeless lack of personals!

Love, a very tired, Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Working from home today, so a bit easier to post! Am fine, think I O'd on Wednesday, (quite painful cramps this month actually), but reckon we missed our chance, as didn't do it at the right time, so to speak, but hand on heart, with us going away, and if miracle did happen, I'd have to be injecting Heparin whilst away / won't be able to drink / would have to watch what I ate, etc etc, so am now hoping that AF does show on time! 
Got the loss adjuster coming at 4.30pm today, so fingers crossed, his report back to the Insurance is favourable! DH working tomorrow morning, so will probably use this time to go into town and get his birthday card, banners, balloons etc! Not his b'day till 23rd, but have to get organised!

For all that have asked, I'm off to Paphos, Cyprus on 2nd June for 2 weeks  Bring it on!!!

*Kate* - Glad the ole AF pains have settled down. Howz the diet / swimming going? Looks like you are making good progress!
*Sailaice* -  for todays scan honey..hope that extra jabbing has been worth it! Glad Tinkers is ok.
*LizzyM* - Have a fabulous time in Florida - how long you away for?
*Glamis* - Cool, we were staying at St Leonards, about 9 miles from Bouremouth, in a caravan park! Did you go up in the balloon? Hope the backache and headache have eased today.... in the 2WW!
*Emily* - Hope the lap and dye goes ok next week! You'll be fine
*Caddy* - OMG! Viagra! Hope it does the trick! When the next test/scan? Hope you are feeling less tired today?
*Sukie* - Ah right..wow, only a week to go then! How exciting!
*Delores* - Oh lovely, which part of Greece are you off to? Try not to worry, although not easy I know. Am sure the break will do you good.

What's everyone up to this weekend?

Tams
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Girlies!! I will keep you posted am hoping it has done the trick 

Tamsin ~ You lucky bint   I want to go with you.

Caddy ~    Hope you have had some rest


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all doing okay - just really busy here at work

Saila - all the best for the scan !   got my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Hello to everyone else.  

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Saila How did you get on today?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Saila - hope today went well.

Tamsin - i lost half a pound last nite at SW!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How you all doing, I'm okay thanks just feeling a bit tired, and could quite gladly go to sleep until next week, they days are not going any faster for me right now, and its seriously doing my head in.   

Saila ~ how did you scan go.

Kate ~ well done on the weight loss, I need to loose about 6lbs myself.

Tams - we were too many of us to be going up the baloon, we rented 4 2 bed caravans, so we had lots of company, the ride would of been nice though.  

Hello to everyone else I missed, wishing you all a good weekend  

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Glamis - once u start on a diet its easy and im not doing too bad so far!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Kate* - Well done on your weight loss!
*Glamis* - Ah right! It was amazing being so high and being able to see everything. People looked like ants walking around!!
*Sailaice* - How did the scan go hon?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

What is everyone up too?

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hey sweeties

I'm back from my holiday now.

I have some bad news..... My AF came last night     after being 10 days late!!!

I'm going to see my GP about my periods because there all over the place.

I know now why those ovulation tests didn't show when i was ovulating because of my period came later.

Hope your all well

Sending         to everyone

Hugs Katie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I've finally got a chance to catch up on some personals,

Katie - Sorry about AF hun  , you just start allowing yourself to think about testing when it gets to ten days, it's cruel.

Kate - Congrats on the weight loss!!! I won't have done well this week, as I made a chocolate bread and butter pudding yesterday, double cream, sugar, chocolate, golden syrup........  need I say more? 

Sailaice - How's it going?  

Tamsin - How are you?

Glamis - Hope you are a bit less tired today! 

Sukie - How are you?

Hi to Caddy, Delores, Lizzy M (I'm not jealous, honest!!), Tamsin and anyone i've missed


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Katie So sorry hun

Em I'm good thanks just want to get started  How are you doing?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Me Lovelies!  

Em ~ It's going ok....just want downregging to work  

Katie ~ Hope you had a good holiday sweetie!!  

Sukie ~ Thanks so much for texting me! 

Well what a palarva! My womb lining is increasing   is now 7.1....unbelievable. So have another scan this Friday. I'm rapidly losing patience and we are looking into going private....


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all okay, weather my be rubbish but at least we get to stay indoors and curl up hey! 

Just at work today and tomorrow then off til Monday, so hopefully will be having my feet up, then again who am I kidding.

I have an arometherapy massage booked in for Wednesday after lunch, so really looking forward to that.

I have been in quite a bit of agony at the weekend, got bad back pain, and some af pains in the front which is anoyying as af is only due on Saturday, and I am driving myself bonkers.  How do you all cope.  

Anyway let me get some work done or else I'll just be digging myself into a deep hole and have more to do when I get back.

Hi Tams ~ how are you?  

Saila ~ got my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Katie ~ sending you loads of (((((((((hugs))))))))))

Em ~ hope you okay too!  

Kate ~ I am starting today on a health kick, to hopefully loose that 6lbs that I need to, and will be having soups for lunch and reasonable dinners (I wish) - will try my very best, but with af looming the water retention is going to send me up a damn size! 

Hello to everyone else - keep well and take care

Kind regards

Glamis


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning sweeties

I'm feeling a bit better today. Got use to the AF turning up.  

I have the doctors today at 3.20 about my periods etc


Glamis - Enjoy your arometherapy massage. Don't work to hard today  

saila - Hi hun. We had a great holiday thank you. Just a shame i returned to AF coming       Good luck with your scan Friday hun xx

sukie - Thank you hun  

emilycaitlin - yes was ready for testing the witch is cruel. Thank you for your support hun  

Have a good day all

     to everyone 

Katie xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie ~ I'm sorry the  arrived sweetie! How are you feeling now?

Glamis ~ Aromatherapy massage sounds lovely!! Does it really relax you?

Wowee!! Today is turning into a big day for me!!

My mum has just told me that her and my dad have been talking and have decided to pay the £1000 I will need to have IUI privately  

I am estactic but she had one condition I have to get my BMI down...

Me and DH are going to discuss tonight as we are now seriously considering egg sharing instead which will also be roughly the same price. I feel dizzy with excitement!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

saila - I'm feeling ok hun. Just a shame the witch showed up.

I'll see what gp has to say about my periods later.

Thats great news about ur mum and dad. Really sweet of them.

Good luck with trying to get ur bmi down hun

All the best hun

Katie xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

What is going on with this weather? I have got the heating on again!  And as for the trvesty of justice with the Eurivision song contest..........don't get me started! 

Saila - great news about doing egg share. That would be brilliant! Do they know why your womb lining is misbehaving with the d/r? Very frustrating. Hopefully if you go private you will be more careful monitoring than you have been.

Katie - srry to hear about the old witch showing up. It is doubly cruel when it is late and plays tricks on you. 

Hi Kate - good finish for the mighty Reading this season!  What you up to this week?

Glamis - hope you are feeling better!

Hi Emily - how are you? You have been quiet lately. Hope you are ok honeypie! 

Hi Tamsin - good luck for the 2ww! You never know what might happen! Hope you got everything sorted out with the loss adjusters. What a hassle!

Sukie - not long til you start d/r! Very exciting!

Hope everyone else is well!

Well I had an eventful weekend as I had my egg collection and got 7 eggs, which is brill for me after all my surgery. We just have to see know what they get up to in that petri dish! Fingers crossed!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

*Caddy* - Yeah I know what you mean, it's bleedin' freezing again isn't it! Excellent news on the egg collection numbers. Fingers crossed they all fertilize! Keep us posted!
*Sailaice* - Glad the extra week DR has helped your lining. Does seem to be a slow proceess doesn't it. Hope your natter with DH, gives you a clear plan ahead! Am sure your parents only have your best interests at heart!
*Katie* - Hope you enjoyed your holiday, but sorry to hear AF showed up  How did your appt go today?
*Glamis* - Mmm an arometherapy massage sounds cool! Good luck with your health kick and hope the pains ease soon

 to Emily, Delores, Kate, Sukie, LizzyM, LizzyB

Well our holiday tickets turned up today  Makes it seem more real now! We're going to pre-book our day trip to Egypt, decided it was too risky to leave it until we're out there! Can't wait, as it sounds fab!
So it's a full week at work this week and next and then only 3 days in the following week, what with B/H and us off on the Friday! Yeehah!!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Saila - That's great news hun!!!!  It's getting exciting now!

Tamsin - Good news about the holiday!  Sounds lovely xx

Caddy - Fingers crossed for you!

Katie - How did you get on at the drs?

Glamis - Hope you are feeling chilled!!!

I'm off to get my bags packed for the hospital tomorrow,  I'm really really nervous, feel like something awfuls going to happen.  I just hope that I'm back on here in a couple of days saying 'Why did I make such a fuss about it?'!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening sweeties

It went ok today. 

I had to go about a rash that came while i was on holiday and got worse when i was on the plane.

I was at the hospital sat but nothing could be found. i had a blood test and urine test but nothing was found...... so they told me to go to my GP Monday.....

Anyway it turns out its something called VASCULITIS!!! Has anyone heard of it?

The Dr told me its about your blood vessels. I'm being referred to the hospital for them to investigate!!!

Going back to my periods he could not do anything about them because he cant give me any drugs because it can make this vasculitis worse so i have to go back when it goes!!!

Nightmare.

emilycaitlin - All the best tomorrow hun  

Tamsin - holiday was great ty. hope you enjoy yours to.

Caddy - hope all goes well with your 7 eggs hun. thats great news

Katie xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Caddy Well done on 7 eggs and seven is a good number  I hope that it all goes well are you taking them to Blastocysts?

Sal that is great news and really sweet of you parents.

Emily Good luck tomorrow 

Hi Tamsin, Katie, Kate, Ruthie, Kathryn, Nix, Kate, LizzyB, Delores, Lizzy M, Glamis sorry if I missed anyone off 

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

SUkie ~ Are you having IVF privately or with NHS?

Caddy ~ 7 eggs is FANTASTIC let us know as soon as you know what is happening in the petri dish!!

Katie ~ I have never heard of that  Hope it's not serious.

Em ~ Don't feel nervous with any luck you will be pg after this!!

Tamsin ~ It hasn't really helped my lining...it was meant to make it thinner so we can control it later with the menopur. Your so lucky going on holiday I wish I was going too with you 

 turned up last night so bye bye womb lining!! Hopefully now when I get scanned friday I will be told to start menopur!! yay!!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

morning sweeties

saila - sorry your af has turned up hunny   
this vasculitis is inflamation of the blood vessels so the flight would not of helped the situation thats why it got worse.

will see what the hospital says but thats if it doesn't go before then or it will be a waste of time!!!

hope everyone's ok

     

katie xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

How we all doing today?

*Sailaice * - oh sorry hon, must have got wrong end of stick! I thought it was too thin and you were trying to make it thicker!!! DOH! Did you and DH decide what you were going to do? Have you not got any holiday plans?
*Katie* - Sorry to hear of the Diagnosis, but hope they can treat it soon. Do you know yet when you'll be seen?
*Sukie* - only 3 days to go!
*Emily* -  for todays Lap 'n' Dye - hope all goes well!

*HelenO* - Hey hon, where are you? Is everything ok? When's the big party, or was it ths past weekend? How frustrating that you've got to wait so long for your follow up appt. How are the pains now?

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie ~ I am glad she has arrived   I can start jabs now.

Tamsin ~ It's so confusing I get the wrong end of the stick all the time   I was considering Florida later in the year but it depends on kittens and stuff.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How you all doing

Just wanted to wish you all well as I am so busy here at work, rounding things off so they not left piling for me when I get back on Monday.  

Was really naughty and done a hpt this morning and its -ve, then again af is due on Saturday so could be getting my hopes down for nothing.  But with my cycle being 36days long its driving me nuts.

Take care and hope you all keep well as can be expected.  

Kind regards

Glamis...


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls  

V v v busy at work so just a quickie, all is well with me nothing to report at all!  My party is a week on Sat, got so much to do to get the house and garden ready    Thanks for asking after me Tamsin   how exciting about your holiday, it'll be here before you know it!  Have a lovely time and bring us back some piccies of the pyramids  

Saila, hooray AF finally showed!! Good luck on Friday!  That's great of your mum to offer funding, but how do you feel about reducing your bmi?

Caddy great news about your eggs!  Fingers crossed for you hun    

 to everyone else, sorry not to have more time to post, I hope you're all ok?

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls sorry my internet has been down so im being rubbish today with personals and i will catch up later xxxx

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello sweeties  

Saila - sorry hunny i don't know much about these treatments people are having. glad af has come for you then. good luck Friday   xxx

Kate - the internet can be a pain sometimes. hope your ok xx

Glamis - good luck for Saturday hun    

Tamsin - He has put it as urgent but i have no idea. its going a bit now so prob be a waste of time by the time i get an appointment. there will be nothing to show!!! Do you know anything about it?

hope everyone is well

Katie xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Saila - great news on old witchy turning up at last! You should be able to start jabbing very soon. So pleased for you, honey! 

Kate - yeah I know how frustrating the internet probs can be. Sometimes my computer just seems to freeze up to, but they cannot find anything wrong with it. Most annoying! 

Hi Helen - nice to hear from you! Hope the weather improves in time for your party. Surely it can't rain all May?

Not that you need to worry about that Tamsin!  Whereabouts in Egypt are you going to visit? It is meant to be absolutely wonderful. I would love to go sometime.

Katie - the vasculitis sounds nasty. Have they given you anything for it?

Emily - I hope your lap went ok today. It is nervewracking, but I am sure all went well. You make sure you get plenty of rest. The gas is the worst thing. Thinking of you. 

Hi Sukie - is it Friday that you start D/R? 

Hi Glamis - think you might have tested a tad early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will have to send the police around to get you! 

Thanks girls for your kind words. We were overjoyed to hear that all seven had fertilised and today we heard that they have all gone on to cleave (2-4 cell). Am very proud of them!  Am not sure whether we will be having a day 3 or 5 transfer, so will let you know.

Love to everybody!
Caddy x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Caddy - no nothing. the hospital didn't even know what it was when i was down there at the weekend!!! says it all really.

they cant give me anything because drugs can interfere with the blood vessels and could make it worse my doctor said!!!  

katie xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Sailace-Glad you can start treatment! That was nice of your parents to offer to pay. Good luck with getting your BMI down.

Caddy- Fantastic news, well done to you and DH 

Delores- Congrats on the BFP 

Helen- What are you celebrating?

Kate- Hope you aren't working too hard.

Tamsin- Egypt sounds great  . My aunty lived in Cairo for a few years. We were sorry we never got round to visiting before they moved to France.

Glamis- Sorry you got a -ve result. It's not over until the   arrives.

Emilycaitlin- Hope the lap and dye wasn't too bad. 

Katie- Sorry to hear you have been unwell. Hope you feel better soon.

Three and a half weeks until I see DH! We are meeting in Miami and spending a week there before going on to Colombia for two weeks. I can't wait. I have been having reflexology in my luch breaks as our admin assistant is trained in it. I hope it will help, but am sure AF is due the middle week of the holiday so might not be the right time for 'O'.

I have been having an epic with my tooth. Have seen the emergency NHS dentists at two different practices in the last week. The first one gave me antibiotics then today part of my tooth broke off completely so I had a temporary filling. I have booked an appt with a private dentist next week as I don't want to have problems with it on holiday.

I ran the race for life at Poole park on Sunday. Got completely soaked, but it made me run faster!

Emma xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Saila Glad the lining is thinning down good luck for Fri  I'm having IVF done privately my mum and dad have kindly lent us the money ( I was going to get a loan but my mum wouldn't hear of it)

Caddy That is excellent well done little follies  Yes I start d/r on Fri I bet that all seems a long time ago to you. Good luck hun.

Tamsin Yes it's nearly time. I really can't wait   How are you?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All!

*Helen* - Oh cool, well hope the preparations continue to go smoothly! When is your / DH actual birthday then? Hope work calms down soon!
*Kate* - Hope you are OK and the internet sorts itself out soon!
*Glamis* - Sorry about the BFN, let's hope it's just too early!
*Katie* - No, I'm afraid not, only what's on the interenet!
*Caddy* - See what did I tell you, my little prayer worked for you..so pleased to hear the news!! We're visiting Cairo - this is what it says about the day trip - "This is a fantastic opportunity to see the most famous landmarks in Cairo. Visit the Pyramids of Giza guarded by the mysterious Sphinx. Enjoy a delicious 5* lunch before learning how the Ancient Egyptians made papyrus paper and pick up some great gifts. See the breathtaking treasures of Tut Ankh Amun in the Cairo Museum. Make sure you visit the eerie Mummy room, where you can still see the Mummy's teeth and nails! Finish off your day with a cruise along the Nile, while being entertained by Belly Dancers and the ''Whirling Dervish''
*Emma* - Your trip away and meeting up with DH sounds fab! Hope you get that tooth prob sorted, as you say, don't want that spoiling things! Well done you for running the race for life 
*Sukie* - I'm fine thanks! That's great that your folks are paying - everything crossed it works!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Tamsin Are you off on hols at the end of the wk?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Tamsin - that sounds absolutely wonderful. Watch out for the crocs in the Nile. EEK! I would love to see the pyramids and the tombs etc. So interesting. Thank you for all your thoughts, honey. It means such a lot. 

Hi Sukie - as I did the short protocol this time, I did not have to down regulate at all which was fab. That's what makes it so quick. I started stimming on day 2. Prepare yourself for surrepticious sniffing in toilets and the like!  Actually, I always found the sniffing ok on my previous cycles. just a bit tedious having to remember to do it.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls time to catch up!!

emilycaitlin - your cake sounded so yummy! Really hope the lap and dye went well for u. I remember mine so well!

Glamis - good luck with losing the 6 pounds - its hard sometimes but worth it!

Saila - sorry the tx didnt work out this time but great news that your parents will give u the money.

Caddy - I know i cant believe Reading just missed out on europe!! Im off tomorrow then in work thursday and possibly friday depending on the results on thursday. 7 eggs is fantasic! Well done!

Sukie - im fine ta. Not long now till u start!

Hi to Tamsin helen Katie Emma and anyone else

Kate xx


----------



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I have posted in the past few days - been mad busy at work and too tired for anything when I get home.

Saila - glad you can start jabs soon, also great that your parents have offered to pay!  

Tamsin - the trip sounds lovely, I think the pyramids are great.

EmilyCaitlin - hope the lap and dye went well.

Emma- sorry to hear about the tooth, I think you are doing the right thing getting it sorted before your hols!

caddy - well done with the eggs, sounds like everything is going really well.

Hi to Kate, Katie, Sukie, Glammis and anyone I have missed - too many personals after a few days out!

I will be on my hols this time next week!  So looking forward to the break and I start my new job when I get back!
DC
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

My friend had a beautiful baby girl   in the early hours of this morning and I am so proud of her! I can't wait to meet little one.   

DC ~ Where are you going on your hols? 

Kate ~ It hasn't not worked out   I am due another scan on Friday so I will probably start injections this weekend  my af arriving was a good thing....for once   it has cleared the womb lining out so I can start from scratch! Have you ever considered egg share?

Sukie ~ Did you get yout blood tests done at your GP? I heard you can do that and it saves some pennies  

Emma ~ I wish I was going to Miami with you! I bet you have a fantastic time sweetheart!! Hope you catch the egg. I hate the fact I can't get in at a dentist.

Caddy ~ I am overjoyed for you hon!! All those chucky eggs I just know you are getting your BFP soon! Are you staying off work for the 2ww?  

Katie ~   I get confused myself about it babe   It's all   first in some of it,

Helen ~ We are at a party on saturday is it something to do with the footie? I am joining the gym to reduce BMI and eating healthy.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning hope everyone is ok?

Saila - oh i see! duh maybe if i read things properly!! Good luck with the scan   If we have IVF i have always said i would do egg share as its half price then!

I was hoping for a lie in but the neighbours starting arguing AGAIN but this time it was really loud and he then started shouting im going to kill u and i heard really loud bangs against the wall etc so i rang 999 as they have a baby in there. Now im shaking because i dont know if ive done the right thing?

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy   Have the police been hon?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate - that sounds horrendous. You did absolutely the right thing. They won't thank you for it, but I am sure that little baby will. Hope you are ok.

Hi Saila! Only two days til your scan!!!!!!!!! Yeah I am just taking i easy at the mo. Had a call this morning to say they were doing well, so they are going to take them on to blast and transfer on Friday. I just never thought I would get this far, so I am very happy indeed. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi saila and caddy 

Well the police turned up sirens going and all! The bloke came out and was shouting loads of abuse and saying his g/f must have rang the police etc. I guess i did the right thing but then again i dont know. I only done it coz of that baby.

Caddy - hope all is progressing well 

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ Wow I have never heard anything like it!! When will you look into egg share? It's about £1000 and you will be granting someone else a wonderful gift too. Has hubby stopped smoking yet?

Caddy ~ This Friday is going to be our day  I'm so glad your happy sweetie!

Feeling really highly strung this afternoon


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I just lost my post







not a happy bunny 

Saila Yes I had my blood done through the GP's they are really good.

Caddy I don't think I'll be doing any sniffing I think it is all jabs but I could be wrong  we will all be busy Fri! We are hoping to take ours to blasts if we get that far  Good luck hun I'm sending you lots of positive vibes  

Kate you did the right thing, well done!

DC have a great hol and good luck starting your new job. 

Hi all (sorry I can't write it all again!)








off to watch the apprentice


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi all hope u are well?

saila - ive already looked into egg share at the clinic we may use but its a long way off yet and instead of costing £4500 for tx with egg share it will cost £2500 so thats much better. Nope hubby still smoking but i cant nag anymore can i?!!

Sukie - thanks hun hope u are well?

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~    Tell him I am going to come and sort him out   Seriously though if he stopped smoking and took his vits it could be a different story. Those ciggys are hindering your BFP he needs to stop for you! Are you saving up Kate? I am a nightmare with saving.

Sukie ~ I might get mine done at the GP's too and save some pennies. We are definately going private if IUI on the NHS fails us.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Its well and truely over for me this month, af arrived at 11pm last night and I had to change twice since this morning, so really in agony plus more

One +ve is that my cycle this month has been 34 days so as least thats a bit of a bonus, also getting my bloods done tomorrow (it is day 2 that you meant to have them done) please someone correct me if I am wrong?

Hope you all keeping well as can be.

Kind regards

Glamis ...  

PS 

Saila good luck ! 

Kate - the diet is now out the window - had a huge very sweet strawberry cheesecake last night that I made.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Glamis - sorry AF turned up hun and i dont blame u for eating the cheesecake!

Saila - ive nagged him there is nothing more i can do as i cant make him give up! We havnt started saving yet as think we need to get the house sold first etc then think about treatment.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Glamis* ~ so sorry the  arrived......many hugs 

*Sukie*    Good luck for tomorrow  Who do you want to win the Apprentice? I don't thinkk i mind as long as it's not Katie 

*Kate* (((hugs))) your neighbours sound like a nightmare. Of course you did the right thing hun 

*Lizzy* ~ hope you are enjoying Florida 

*Saila* ~ how's it going? Good luck to you for your scan tomorrow, thats so sweet of you mum and dad 

*Emily* ~ how are you feeling now....hope you've got your feet up and your shoulders aren't hurting too much 

*Katie* ~ hope your referral comes through soon......i haven't heard of vasculitis 

*Caddy* ~ much luck for ET tomorrow  

Take care everyone......hi to everyone else 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi how is everyone?

Still havnt heard from the open uni - just want to know now.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone... so sorry I haven't been around for a long time about month! I just couldn't face it after the m/c... I couldn't think about babies or pg   Had my head in the sand.. then we decided to start in May but the dreaded   turned up today with a vengeance...  To top it off... my soon to be sister in law (DP's sister) went into Labour today and then when I got to work my brother had sent me an email to say... "Don't be mad but I'm going to be a dad!"

WHAT A DAY!!!!!! I just sat at my  desk and cried.....   of course I'm not mad at him just sad it's not me but everyone around me....

So sorry to rant... I hope you are all well and I'm going to have a read through the threads for some good news!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ruth how lovely to see u 

Sorry its been such a rubbish day for u and can understand why u have stayed away.

Welcome back 

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kate - Thanks Kate! xx just to let you know that you definitly did the right thing calling the   ... I work in Domestic Violence and things don't get sorted until people make a fuss... if you want any advice I'm here!
Rx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks ruth 

God the girl is home now - great!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Ruth Glad to see back, sorry your having a bad day 

Sal good luck tommorrow  

Lizzy I agree anyone but Katie 

Caddy Good luck hunnie getting them embies on board  

Kate Hope it a quiet night (no noisy neighbours)

Glamis Sorry your AF came and is painful, yes I think tommorrow will be your day 2 x

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Sexy Laydeez  

Scan at 2pm  probably will just be told to take menopur, v.excited.

Sukie ~ How are you sweetie?

Ruthie ~ I can totally understand hon   I am glad you are back  

Kate ~ Have I missed a post? What will you be doing at the open university?  

LizzyB ~ Thanks   How are you and what have you been upto?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Sukie - my neighbours have gone out tonite so a quiet nite for me i hope!!

Saila - the open uni - im doing my nursing course through them - but a dispute from last year had to be heard yesterday which was very serious but they have given me the benefit of the doubt and will know if ive passed soon.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Kate hope you get your quiet night x

Saila How did you get on? I'm good thank I did my first injection so am now down regging!

Caddy How are you doing?

Emily Hi how are you?

Hi to everyone got to go and get sorted as I'm working again tommorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Girls!  

Womb lining is loads thinner and I had my first menopur jab today!! Scan next Friday to check if I'm responding.

Sukie ~ Good luck with the downregging are you using buserilin (sp) ?

Kate ~ Hope you have passed babe!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

sukie - good luck with the DR.

Saila - good luck with the jabbing!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies... it's good to be back in this FF supportive enviroment!

Sailaice - Big good luck to you with the lovely jabs!!!!!   

Suki - hope all goes well with Doc's

Kate - Hiya!! Hope you got a quieter night!! 

Hi to everyone else!!

DP's sister had aa baby boy yesterday and called him Joshua only used Gass and air! I feel much better now although hard to go present shopping for them looking at 'Congratualtions it's a Boy' cards  

Oh well i will just have to be the cool auntie!!! lol

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth it must have been hard for u hun but congrats on the birth of Josh! Great name by the way as thats my brothers name!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Well had a great night on Friday - went to a hastily arranged 40th B'day meal at a local Greek Taverna! Food was excellent and there was live music, greek dancing, belly dancing (so really got in the mood for our holiday!) and a disco! Was shocked at one point to catch my sis and her hubby dancing on one of the tables!!! DH got dragged up to dance with the belly dancer! A good night was had by all and hubby really enjoyed himself! So didn't do much yesterday and today we went to the in laws for a birthday tea! (He's not actually 40 until Weds - when we're out for another meal - diet? what diet!?!?!)

*Sailaice* - Glad the scan went well! Hope this Fridays goes ok too! 
*Kate* - Sorry to hear about your probs with your neighbours again. Sounds like you did the right thing though. Hope you hear from the Open Uni soon
*Sukie* - How are the injections going hon?
*Ruthie* - Hi hon. Totally understand you needing to keep away. But good to see you back. Sorry AF was such a cow and that you had such a tough day the other day 
*Glamis* - Sorry AF showed for you too hon...yes, Day 2 is about right, although it can be anything up to 4 I think, but Day 2 is a safe bet. I need to get mine done, AF is due next week, so provided Day 2 doesn't fall at the weekend, I should be ok!
*Caddy* - How did the ET go?

 to Helen, Emma, Emily, LizzieB, LizzyM, Kathryn, Delores and anyone else I missed


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

I hope everyone had a good weekend?

Ruth you'll make a very cool auntie 

Thanks Kate x

Saila That is great news  Yes I'm on the buserilin. Good luck for next Fri I hope everything is goes according to plan x 

Tamsin It sounds like a great night. How long till your hols? I took my third injection tonight waiting for some side effects to kick in 

Caddy    

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

Tamsin - your nite out sounded really good!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ I'm on the synarel. I'm sure it's not that effective   I keep sneezing and stuff  

Tamsin ~ Wow your night out sounds fantastic!! I love greek food!! I am so happy you enjoyed yourself.

Ruth ~ You will be a great Auntie  

Kate ~  

Caddy ~ Hope you got one cooking!!

RosieP ~ 

Jabbing going fine. I am very excited about this cycle.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay

AF has gone now since yesterday so not feeling too bad (got a stiff neck and shoulders from sleeping funny) - but bms is gonna have to start soon, thus sending me into agony, how do you all deal with this  

Anyway i am stuck at work for the next 2 days then got the rest of the week off - i see the specialist on wednesday and have my reflexology too! - really like that.  Oh and another physio appt - hope she doesnt injure me again this time, last time I was so sore - it was like a 20 out of 10.  

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry ive been AWOL for a bit   well im currently on CD29, 6 days untill testing, not getting my hopes up, just debating whether to buy some pg tests off the net but dont really want to fork out a lot  

Hope everyone is ok

Nikki xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - 10 days and counting!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I've not posted for a while. I have been lurking but not posting much the last week or so as I've been getting terrible headaches. How are you all? Well I hope.

Saila, sending you loads of     I'm so keeping everything I've got crossed for you (maybe that's why I'm getting the headaches - crossed eyes can do that to you!  ) Sorry I've been away so long and you had to 'toot' me.  

Sukie, I hope your jabbing etc is going well too. Sending you lots of    

Glamis, I don't think I've spoken to you before. Sorry AF turned up  . Good luck for next cycle.  

Lizzy B, how are you doing? 

Mary, how are you getting on? I saw a couple of posts on the clomid thread so hope the side effects are not getting you. 

Ruthie,   I'm sure you'll make a very cool Auntie. It can be so hard to be around babies when you've lost one yourself. The way I always got through it was by thinking 'this is not my baby so it's totally different' and somehow I kind of was able to detach myself (sometimes). Never worked all the time and sometimes I was just a gibbering wreck. It's weird because some of the worst times like when 2 of my very close friends had theirs on the 2 days around what was my due date I was ok, but other times with DH's friends I've found it harder for some reason. There's no rhyme or reason I don't think for how or when the feeling are going to get you. Anyway, I hope you're doing ok hun?  

Tamsin, I love a good Greek night! Where are you going on holiday and when? We're off to Corfu next week and I can't wait. I keep thinking about all that lovely food just waiting for me!   Lovely and relaxing in Greece so I can't wait.

 to anyone I've missed. Hope you are all well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rosie* - We are off to Cyprus for 2 weeks in 10 days! We're also doing a day trip to Cairo, to see the Pyramids etc and a cruise down the nile to end the day! Enjoy your hols!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Tamsin I'm sure the next ten days will fly by for you  

Saila I hope this is the one for you  

Caddy How are you getting on ? ? ? ? ? ? ?    

Rosie Good to have you back on hear 

Nikki Good luck hunnie got my fingers crossed for you 

Glamis Glad the witch has gone x

Helen Where have you gone? Hope your ok x

Hi to everyone else  

Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ooo Tamsin, have a great time. I bet you'll have a great time cruising down the Nile. Have been to Egypt 4 times and I love it, but never yet visited the pyramids. Have a lovely time. 

Thanks Sukie. How are things going with you? Good I hope.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies!!  

Sukie ~ I hope this one is the one for you too  

Rosie ~   I hope those headaches go soon!! Hope Little P is ok honey  

Dakota ~  

I'm still jabbing. Was really moody last night   feel much better now


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for all your kind words, 

I was so moody last night, snapped at dp when he tried to get close to me, told him to sleep on the other side of the bed, and shame he did, but after 5 mins we cuddled up again, felt really like an  

Tamsin ~ hope you have a lovely time on holiday, I have the last 3 days of my time off this week, and I got a bit of a cold coming on, so dosed up on the paracetamol yesterday, and lozenges too, and sniffing olbas just to make sure, but I am feeling really rubbish.  

Saila ~ good luck  

Sukie ~ hope you keeping well.  

Thanks Rosie ~  

Dakota ~ all the best for the next few days.  

Hi Kate ~ how you doing.

Sending you all       

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Would I be able to join you?, I am on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI and I feel a bit lost and in limbo land. As I am sure you will all understand every month I go through a 2ww because I can not give up hope that maybe......just maybe this month it will happen even though after 8.5 years of trying I have never fallen pregnant. Every month I drive myself around the bend with over analysing every twinge but with being "unexplained" I can not give up hope that it might finally happen. It would be lovely if I could chat to people who know what I am going through because no one (over than my hubby) knows what we are trying for a baby and sometimes I get a bit . Anyway enough about me, wishing you all luck and lots of  . 
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Just a quick one from me as I am meant to be on bed rest (orders of DH and Zita West!). Had my transfer last Friday. One blast and one six hours off blast, so two excellent embies.    Still jabbing on gestone (very sore in the bum) and clexane, so no escape from me.
Trying to stay focused and positive. Can't help but worry at the lack of symptoms. 

Saila - so glad you got started on the jabs. Bet you will get a great response, chick.   

Sukie - brill that you have started with the D/R.

I am so sorry for all the lack of personals. Must go and order some food or I will be eating floor sweepings! 

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Twinks* - Welcome to our thread! Sorry to hear of your long TTC battle and truly hope that  befall you soon!

*Caddy* - Glad all is ok. Don't fret over the lack of symptoms yet hon, it's way, way too early. Some don't even get symptoms, other than a missed period of course, till way after AF would be due / test day has passed!

*Glamis* - Fingers crossed it's not a cold coming on! PMT can be a horrid curse can't it! Good job we have understanding hubbies!

*Sukie* - Yes, am sure it will. Once DH's birthday has been and gone tomorrow, it'll be operation holiday packing etc!! Howz the jabbing going!? Any side effects yet?

*Sailaice * - Here's hoping that jabbing works and you get a good result on Friday!

*Dakota* -   

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie (as usual!).  Just heard that we've finally sold our Mini, yey!  Been really worried about that.  My job interview went well last week, they've asked me in to meet the boss's boss, that's got to be a good sign.  On the 2ww now (due on this weekend right in time for my party, of course   ), and my pg lady mantra 'I WILL get pregnant' is working a treat to keep me feeling a bit more upbeat - desperately needed as yet another work colleague is developing a bump, I wonder if I should ask to swap seats??   

Tamsin sounds like you had a great night out - and your DH had an even better time!  

Rosie, lovely to hear from you hun   So glad your pg is going well, but how annoying about the headaches!  Have you tried those cool/hot band things you put on your head?  They're targeted at migraine sufferers, but they might give you a bit of relief - you can get them in Boots.

Hallo Twinks, welcome to the thread!  

GOOD LUCK CADDY!!!       

Sukie and Saila, how's your drug taking going?  

Kate, what happened in the end about the arguing couple next door?  Did the police sort them out?

Must go, got yet another meeting    hallo to everyone I've missed.  Have a lovely week everyone!

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls just a flying visit as im shattered from work!!

Just wanted to say.....

Helen - yeah the police arrived and the bloke was shouting off at them etc - my hubby read the report up for me and apparently nothing else was done just reported as a domestic argument with only shouting and not physical but they keep arguing and its driving me crazy!

Caddy - loads of luck with your 2ww hun xxxxxxxxx

Saila - hope u are ok and i will text u soon xxxxxxx

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello everyone

So sorry i haven't been around..............  

i have an appointment about the vasculitis (blood vessels) on the 30th may! got that quick.

I also have my smear test again that morning to errrrr   Hope they do it properly this time. I hate it but who likes it!!

im on day 11 of cycle not that i know how long its going to be again so its very hard with ttc. Im going to speak to the nurse when i go about everything because i think my endometriosis is playing up again. Been having pain  

Will be back to do some personals in a bit.

Hugs Katie xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

Have been turfed out of my pit by a man who is repairing the windows.  Most annoying!

Tamsin - wow I bet you are really excited about your hols. Not long to go now. You must take some good piccies to show us when you return. It sounds wonderful.

Helen - great news re the job!  You have done so well. Maybe you should get sitting on that pregnant woman's seat! 

Hi Saila - how you getting on with the jabs, honeypie? Is it Menopur you are on?

Kate - God this couple next door sound hideous. It is awful that you have to just put up with it. I don't suppose there is anything the council could do - threaten them with a noise abatement notice? It just makes you on tenter hooks the whole time when stuff like that is going on. It is so unfair when peace in your own home is ruined like that. How are things with your course going?

Hi Katie - ooh smear test. I hate those. As for the endo pain, you have my full sympathy. It is hideous. Try and get a referral to an endo con to see what is going on. It is no good having that pain.

Hope all you girls are enjoying the sunshine today. So nice for a change.

No news with me really. Just wish I had some darned symptoms........ 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie ~ Would they give you a lap and dye if you asked to zap away the endometriosis?

Kate ~ Hope work is going well hon  

Helen ~ I know Janie used to do that and she is now expecting a little boy 

Tamsin ~ How are you hon?

Caddy ~ I am really rooting for you babe and am hoping so much that this time is your turn!! Make sure you are totally vegging out  How dare that bloke turf you out of the pit   Get out in the garden and  very relaxing! I am on menopur 

Twinks ~ Of course you can join us!  

Glamis ~ Wow you two sound like me and my DH  

No side effects from menopur so far me darlings   I'm convinced there won't be any follies


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Positive thinking, Saila! (easier said than done I know!) You will have follies and they will be brilliant!                                       

Have you got an injector pen with the Menopur?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

Sorry i will catch up on personals soon but i still think of u all 

Have the doctors at 11am so i am going to ask for something to help me sleep.

My neighbours kicked off again today - he was shouting his mouth off saying if any of the neighbours butt their nose in their business he is going to set their house on fire. I am scared as he has been in prison and they are pikies - im shaking right now and really want to cry.

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Kate honey. This is so awful to be terrifed in your own home. This man needs locking up. Shame you did not record him saying that. Can the council not do something? At least give you some advice. It is so difficult as you do not want him to find out you have said anything.  Could your DH have a word with the local station? This man needs an ASBO, although he would probably just ignore that. At least they could lock him up if he broke it though. What do other neighbours think? Could you join forces with them at all? Trouble is, people just don't want to get involved, which is understandable on the one hand, but on the other, you are suffering Kate.

I wish I could come and sort him out for you, chick.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup I certainly do have the injector. I don't think I would be able to do it otherwise   Just had a very small twinge in left ovary   I think that is the one with the cyst on can't remember.....or it could just be a twinge because I need a wee  

OMG!! Kate is it a council house? Get them evicted!! What a pack of   Wish I was there I would knock his head off


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning/Afternoon ladies...

Saila - Good luck with those needles!! got everything crossed for you (except my legs!! lol)

Kate - What a nightmare for you! If you are ever scared you must call the police as he is trying to use fear. If they have kids then someone can call Socail Services anonymously they could even say it came from school or nursery etc? If you do call the police they you can remain anonymous and the police will say it was a passer by that called them. You can even report his threats to you and other neighbours... I know it is scary but he needs stopping ! Is the woman not very approachable?  

Hiya Tasmin, Sukie, Rosie, Caddy and everyone else!!!

Will start trying again next week!  nervous but will try !! have been thinking about asking GP for clomid? My consultant wont see me till next sept (NHS) as that will be a year on form my Tube Op ...

Take care,
Ruthie x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya ladies!
Well been too long! had lot's going on but i'm back on the 2ww now   on cd19 now so 5days in to my wait. killer (.)(.) again this month from 1dpo! Hoping for the best as always... couldn't of tried any harder this month...   every night running upto ov so we'll just have to keep those fingers crossed  little bit of discomfort downstairs yesterday?! Well not much more to tell as yet.... lots of    to the rest of u all   Glamis suggested i try pinapple juice so gonna give it a go and hope for that ever illusive   
Lots of hugs girls and catch u all soon


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls thanks for your support 

Will catch up on personals as soon as i can.

I dont think the other neighbours are effected my it as i can hear them all the time being right next door. Yes they are in a council house ours is owned so i was thinking about talking to the housing association people and maybe even social services.

Well went to the doctors and i have a cyst under my arm so on anti-biotics now! I have been referred for a blood test and to see my own GP soon about my not sleeping etc.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Sending you some big ole  hon.....really hope the situation with your neighbours sorts itself out one way or t'other soon. Sorry to hear about the cyst  Hope you are seen soon by your GP and get your sleeping sorted out
*Sam* -   
*Ruthie* - best of luck with getting back to TTC hon
*Saila* - I'm ok thanks! DH's 40th B'day today! Waiting for AF to show, who is due today and giving me all the signs, bar the red stuff, (not gonna bother doing a test, as they are definitly pre-AF signs, plus not been much  this month!). Still, main thing is, she'll not be coming on holiday with me!!
*Katie* - Glad to hear the appt cam thru.  this month!
*Caddy* - Still rooting for you hon.....have your window repair men left yet?
*Helen* - Wow, another interview? Didn't you start a new job only a short while back? Well done on selling the mini! Hope AF stays away! Not long till the party to end all parties!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Unfortunately the window repair man is going to be here all week, Tamsin!  He is quite nice really, but he must think I am a right lazy old cow (which I am, to be fair!).

Let's hope you have a fabbo holiday surprise awaiting you Tamsin!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Caddy* - Aww thanks..but sadly I'd eat my own toe nail clippings if I fell this month, as it would be a true miracle for sure!!!! Would have been nice to get a BFP today, of all days - DH's b'day, as it was 7 years ago today, that I got my 1st ever BFP!! 
Make sure he does a proper job on them windows!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Caddy Good luck hun           I done two for each for each embie stay positive.

Saila Thanks x    

Twinks Welcome x

Sorry girls but I've no more time for personals I'm on the early tomorrow and then off to the hosp about getting on the NHS waiting list  then catching a flight to Ireland with Dh for a long weekend to visit my folks (I'll still be able to go on line) 

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies  

Sukie ~ Hope you have a nice weekend honey!!  

Tamsin ~ I am so sorry she arrived sweetie  

Kate ~ Wouldn't you put yours on the market? Were you thinking of moving?

Ruthie ~ If you are ready for that sweetie ask him 

1 day left until my scan. I have had a really crappy nights sleep! Tinkerbell kept me up all night whinging I think she is coming on call  I am going to bath her tonight so she is all ready to meet her beloved!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Tamsin   at the toenail clippings, eurgh!!  Hope yo're ok today hun.  Yep, it is another new job, got promoted internally so was really happy and not looking to move again, but then headhunted to apply for another more senior job at a different organisation, really excited about it!

Saila, good luck for scan tomorrow, hope it goes well for you.  Go Tinkerbell!

Kate, I'm so sorry you're having all these problems with your neighbours.  Deffo go to the housing association people, and start keeping a diary so you can show them exactly what you're having to live with. 

Ruthie, good luck for starting again   

Hi to everyone else!

Just to say the ole witch turned up yesterday and my god I felt SO ILL all day!  By far the worst yet   Still, better yesterday than having it at the weekend - the party machine is starting to rumble into life!!

Have a good day everyone - later for ANOTHER meeting now...
xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning girls. Another fab day. Apparently it is going to rain at the weekend. Bl**dy typical! 

Saila - sending you loads of fab follie growing vibes and bestest of luck for your scan tomorrow!              

Hi Kate - how are things this morning? It is such an awful situation for you to be in.

Hi Sukie - hope you have a fab weekend! Maybe you will get the luck of the Irish and all the lovely weather will be over there. Thanks for all your positivity honey!

Tamsin - still got everything crossed for you!    You may have to eat those toenail clippings yet! 

Helen - sorry to hear about the evil witch turning up!  Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Enjoy all the partying at the weekend!

What is everyone up to today? More tv watching for me! Off to do a jab!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya,

Well update is,  - yes I caved and did an HPT earlier! Still none of the red stuff though...  Am on constant knicker watch!!  Am sure it is sooo iminent, but she's just being a tease. Am hoping the BFN will bring her on! Just wanna get going with it, so it'll be over and done with and I can REALLY enjoy my holiday with lots and lots of  

*Caddy* - Yep, good ole B/H weather forecast aye! That daytime TV can drive a girl mad!!! So careful!
*Helen* - Sorry AF showed and is being a b*tch. Still, as you say, better now, than at the weekend! Wow, get you, being headhunted!! Hope it works out for you.
*Saila* - Awww poor Tinkie!  for tomorrow hon
*Sukie* - Are you a nurse, when you say 'on the early tomorrow' ? Oh have a great time in Ireland!  at the hosp!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Well just chilling out on my days off - dp and I went for a few rides to thorpe park, but it was full of kids and the queues where from here to hell and gone . . . 

Plus my cold is not helping as I felt sick after the last ride, so we called it a day after just 3 rides.  

Had my appt with the con yesterday and he was very hopeful of me and is sending me for progesterone tests on cd 27 and I aint near cd10 so have a very long wait to go, still I hope to get my fsh bloods tomorrow - so I am crossing fingers they all okay.  

Saila ~ all the best for your scan tomorrow - sending you   

Sam ~ hope you okay - are you having brazil nuts too! 

Helen O ~ hope you feeling much better 

Sukie ~  good luck on the nhs list and have a lovely weekend! 

Tamsin ~ sorry about the bfn - bet you looking forward to your hols . . . 

Kate ~ dont think I could cope with such neighbours - you very strong! 

Hello to everyone else I missed, keep well and sending you all ((((((hugs)))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Glamis* - why is your Con sending you for Progesterone testing on CD27? Do you normally O late then? Only Prog testing should be 7 days post O


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all

Saila - They might do another lap but i really don't want another. I have had 3 already and things are starting to stick together. The last one i had i found out my bowel had stuck to something (my stomach i think) so i really don't want any of my precious bits to help make a baby get stuck if you know what i mean. But if i had to have one done then i would. I need it sorting because there might be a problem thats stopping my falling pregnant!?
good luck with your scan tomorrow hun  

Glamis - I hate it when you have to que for ages. Sorry your not feeling well. There's a lot going around at the mo!

Tamsin - Sorry about your BFN hun  . Hope you enjoy your holiday. 

Helen0 - Sorry your af turned up. Hope your feeling better now

Sukie - I hope it went ok today. Have a great weekend

Hello to everyone else.

I'm going to try and have an early night because Joshua was not a well bunny last night so feeling very tired today.

I hope everyone's doing lots of BMS!!

         

Hugs Katie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

Im so rubbish with personals at the moment and im really sorry. Just done a 13 hour shift and in work again tomorrow.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Still no AF!!!! Getting really peed off now..all the signs....well pre-AF cramps, but no sign of anything!!
Can I have some AF vibes please........am sure if they were PG cramps, (which from experience, they don't feel like they are), then I would have had a +ive HPT yesterday, so she's obviously just being a real witch!!! Grrrrrrrrrr

*Katie* - Wow 3 Laps! My Con is really against doing any more surgery, coz he says the risks of more adhensions would be too great - they've already picked up some, via a scan, that are as a result of my Laparotomy in July '05. So hope you don't have to have anymore. Maybe just go for a HSG?

*Kate* - Hope you get some time off soon


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

My cycle is usually 34days so thats why he said around cd27 so guess he may be right - not got my head round this ttc stuff

Hope you ladies are all keeping well - sending you lots of (((((((((hugs)))))))))))

Just off to my reflexology appointment - how I love those.

Kind regards

Glamis ...  

PS Katie, hope you not feeling so much tired and had a good rest last night!!

Kind regards

Glamis ...  

PPS Kate ~ hope you have a good day today and not so long like the last one ~ keep well  

Saila ~  all the best for your scan !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Little Stoves  

Got my scan at 2:30pm!! How awful!! I am so scared and feel like I am going to burst into tears!

Glamis ~ How did reflexology go?

Tamsin ~ Any sign?   

Kate ~ Yes you are being rubbish with personals   sort it out    

Katie ~   it sounds like you have had a rough time with those laps   I'm sorry, I've never had one and didn't realise that could happen   How you feeling today?

Caddy ~ I am getting sky plus in my bedroom for when I'm on bedrest! Just think if I was on bedrest now we could of arranged conference calls  

Helen ~ I am sorry the witch turned up honey!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning all

Had another bad night with my son!! 10pm he woke up being sick etc.  

I have just got back from the Dr's. They say his chest is clear and its just viral so just have to let it clear by itself unless he gets worse. As you can see I'm off work today with him. My dp had yesterday off with him.

Saila - Bless you hun. Have a cry if you feel you need to   I hope it goes well. Let us know how you get on sweetie

As for the laps there not very nice and very painfull especially when there lasering endo.
I hope i don't need another one. I have my smear test next wed so I'm going to have a chat with her and see what she says but if she cant do much I'll have to see my Dr.

Glamis - I'm going to have a sleep when my little boy has his   or I'll be going   if i don't   Hope your well?

Tamsin - Sorry to sound so stupid but whats HSG? Is this something that will help endometriosis? It's horrible waiting for your af when you know its going to come. I keep having to wait for mine because its all over the place from this tx i had!! Fingers crossed yours doesn't show thow 
        

Kate - Hello. You poor thing doing an 13 hour shift  

Hope you all have a good day

Katie xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Good morning Ladies

Helen I'm sorry the witch acme and your in so much pain  You must be good at your job to be head hunted,good luck 

Tamsin I'm sorry it was a BFN but it's not over till witchie turns up  . No I'm not a nurse I work in a nursery with children second in charge so I have to do shifts to open or close the nursery. I work in a room with the toddlers 1-2 years they are lovely 

Saila Good luck for 2.30 I'll pop back later to see how you got on  

Katie your son gets better soon x

Glamis Enjoy your reflexology 

Caddy Hope all is going well  when's your test date?

I went to the hospital to talk to a consultant about going on the NHS IVF waiting list if this time doesn't work (please work)   and as we will of been trying nearly three years, in August they will put us on the list and they think if things stay as they are (funding from the government) I might not have to wait too long  which is a relief to have something to fall back on.

Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Saila* -  for 2.30pm - let us now how you get on! No, still no sign, although actually workng things out, she is actually due today - I always seem to get AF, 13 days after I O / have O cramps! So no need to panic just yet! 
*Glamis * - Ah right, that would make sense then! hope you enjoy/ed your reflex!
*Katie* - An HSG is basically the dye thru your tubes procedure - to check both are "filling and spilling"
*Sukie* - Oh right!! Did you do the N.N.E. B.? I did it at college, but never finished the course, and went and got a local Nannying job instead! I did do a few placements though, in a maternity ward and a nursery! That was years ago though and have been in an office for 20 odd years now! Are you paying for this round of IVF Tx then?


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Tamsin - Thanks for that. thats a good idea. I'll wait and see what they say and mention it

Katie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Katie* - No worries - I'll probably be having another one when I go back to see my Con in July. If you do a seacrh on the net for HSG, it'll give you some more info on it! It's relatively painless, not much worse than a smear and something you can tick off your list of possible causes of infertility!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hi ladies

hope you all well - apologies for the lack of personals but i just phoned the doctors and got my bloods back

fsh was 6 

lh was 3 

is this good or bad - don't know what to think.

help please

regards

glamis ...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

!!! NEWSFLASH !!!​*AF has finally arrived!!*       
A rare month, when I am really pleased to see her! Phew!!! Mind due got horrid cramps now ​
*Glamis* - "FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS.

A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS".


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish all you girls a fab bank holiday weekend (despite the bad forecast!).

And          to Saila! Hope the scan went well honeypie!

Love Caddy x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Tamsin - Bet your glad your af has come now you know whats going on in one way. Shame about the cramps thow  

Caddy - You have a great weekend to. It will be a shame about the weather but were getting use to it now !  

Glamis - I don't know anything about those levels but i just wanted to wish you well with them 

      

Katie xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

Thanks for the info - that sounds good


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Saila - How did your scan go hun.

Been thinking of you  

Katie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Had the cramps from hell overnight, so am feeling very washed out today  Still, have an appt at the hairdressers at 3pm,, so that should help! Seeing Pirates of the Caribbean tonight too! Going to be a busy weekend, buying last minute holiday stuff and semi-packing - can't believe this time next week we'll be in the air!
*
Saila* - How did your scan go?
*Glamis* - You're welcome

Tamsin
x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well as can be.

Just wanted to ask a stupid question - I know - the head is not stuck to my bod and the moment, its in la la land.

My gp still wants to see me - re my bloods - which were fsh 6 and lh 3 - would anyone know why - surely if it was all okay she would not want to see me at all, this has really got me  

Any ideas anyone? - would be appreciated. 

Kind regards

Glamis ...  

PS tried to find out what the normal levels are for lh and cannot seem to find anything about it - Tamsin so kindly reassured me that the fsh of 6 was good but what about the lh levels 

Thanks again !


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all well?

Again im being rubbish with my personals but i am thinking of u all and am reading your posts to keep up with your news.

I have been so busy with work and studying and sorting the house out and its set to get a lot busier for me until the 16th of july when i have my exam then i have 2 weeks off of everything!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

God I feel sooo bloated!! Scan was fine-ish. Hopefully I will be basted next week.

Tamsin ~ I hope you enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean. I love those films and can't wait to see this one!

Katie ~ Thanks hon  How are you? Hope your son feels better now  

Caddy ~ How are you on the 2ww sweetie!! Hope you are taking it easy sweetpea  

Sukie ~ I'm sure you won't need to be on that waiting list sweetie but you are right it's nice to have as a fall back. I'm on the list and should be seen next Jan.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies I hope you are all well!!

Just a quick post to say i had a great holiday and we got engaged!! OMG cant belive it, it so weird but i am so happy!!

Am on the wonderful 2ww again! I will do personals as soon as i can ladies!!

Take care

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi All,

LizzyM ~ Conratulations hun. Glad you had a wonderful holiday and good luck for this cycle    

Well its the end of my 2ww 2moro. But i am trying to convince myself not to test as i will be so gutted if its a bfn. Been chatting with my mum and as sometimes my periods can go 41-45 days sometimes im going to try and leave it another week and see if af shows up first.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies just popping in to say hello and is it raining where u are?

It hasnt stopped here!

Kate xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It hasnt stopped here either kate, I need my wellies


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Hiya Girlie's
I hope you are all having a good one?

Tamsin You must be due off on holiday soon, how was pirates? Yes we are paying for this one privately. We have been so busy so far I have done my injection twice in the car and one on a golf course 

Saila How are things going with you I hope there are some good follies growing in there  I know what you mean about being bloated I look and feel about five months pregnant and can't stop eating which doesn't help 

Caddy Good luck for Fri if thats your test date?  

Hi Nikki enjoy splashing around in your wellies 

Liz A big congrats on getting engaged

Hi Kate hope you are keeping well?

Hi to everyone else 

Love 
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sukie i am ok thanks - absolutely wiped out though! I am living my life on autopilot at the moment!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening sweeties

It's raining really hard here to!!

Nikki - I hope the   doesn't come. All the best         

Lizzym - Glad you had a great holiday hun  

hi sukie - hello. Having a good one thanks. hows ur weekend?

saila - Hi hun. I'm not bad ty. He's not as bad now ty. The sickness has gone. just the candles to deal with    Hope things went as well as poss with ur scan. Good luck next week hun   

Hi Kate - Hope your ok

Tamsin - Sorry to hear u have been feeling rough   

Hello to everyone hope your all well

        

Katie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi katie hope u are well?

Sorry i havnt really got to know u yet - im usually quite good but ive been so busy lately!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Katie - Thats ok hun. I know there is always so much to read.

I'm not bad thank you

Katie xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good good!

Im so busy with working and studying lately and sorting the house its hard to keep up on here!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls,
Just after a little feedback if pos.... PLEASE! couple of bits i'd just like to know if they're good signs or bad.... increased cm on cd23, few pains down stairs a few days ago? and a low cervix (i think)? have no idear if these things r good or bad? this 2ww is driving me nuts this time   
Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sam i am not too sure but increased CM means you are probably ovulating.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I ovulated on cd14   why can't there be clear signs  thanks though.... sure i'm just completlly nuts 
Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

The 2ww tends to send u mad though!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All!

Jeez what a crap weekend weather wise huh! Still, it was forecasted I s'pose  AF almost gone and feeling much better  Just about got everything for our holiday now - just some last minute currency to get I think

*LizzyM* - Congrats on your engagement news hon! (I thought you were already married!!  ) Glad you had a fab holiday! Here's hoping you have a holiday surprise!
*Sailia* - Glad the scan went ok and finger crossed you will be basted this week! Film was great thanks! Orlando looking as gorgeous asever..Swoooonnnn!! If you go and see it, stay and wait till the end of the credits....there's a little bit extra 
*Glamis* - Try not to worry, am sure everything is fine. Is better that a GP wants to follow up on blood tests, rather than just leave you hanging
*Kate* - Roll on 16th July aye!!!
*Sukie* - Wow, you have been busy! You must be getting to be a real pro at injecting!
*Nikki* -    
*Caddy* - Howz the 2WW going?
*Katie* - Glad to hear DS is on the mend
*Sam* - Sorry can't help on the cm / cervix front I'm afriad, but  

 to everyone else!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin i know this weather is pants and we started the garden on saturday and havnt had chance to finish it!

Kate xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just had to come and say i got my   this morning. Im still in shock  

Good luck ladies achieving your BFP      

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay

Tamsin - thank you for the kind words, easier said than done hey - why does this ttc stuff send us all bonkers 

Dakota ~ congrats on your bfp.  

Still got a bit of a cold - and crappy headaches this whole weekend, dont know whats the matter with me.

Keep well.

Glamis ...


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nikki huni OMG congratulations!!

So pleased for you sweetie, maybe this is a sign, we could be on a roll ladies!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy huni, dont disappear, keep us informed.

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Nikki - wow thats fantastic news. Congratulations 

All the best for the next 9 months 

    

     

Katie xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies!  

Dakota ~ That is fantastic news!! 

Glamis ~ I have had a sore throat and cold too   Hope your feeling better  

Kate ~ I haven't had the chance for any gardening.  

Tamsin ~ You must be really looking forward to your holiday. Wish I was going.

Sukie ~ I feel so bloated   well I'll find out tomorrow if there are any follies  

Another scan tomorrow at 2:00pm. I hope there are some follies and basting will go ahead next week.


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've been out of the loop for so long, I just felt really down in the dumps and needed a break from all things fertility related  !
DH took me down to Cornwall for a few nights camping. We did loads of beach walks with our dog, plenty of BBQ's / pub lunches and luckily the weather was great  !

Well I'm over half way through my  so am going totally  as usual!!

Sorry for no personals but I have a fair amount of catching up to do!!

Hope everyone is well
Take care
Kathryn x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well - I think I'm ok now - just had a bout of coughing this morning.

Back at work today - time off all over now.  I think I need another break.  

Saila ~ all the best for today, you will have lots of follies! 

Lots of (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))) to everyone else.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies.. sorry been on for a while been visiting mum over B/H.... You ladies can really chat!!! got loads to catch up on!!

I Just wanted to ask you lovely FF ladies a quick question.... DF and I are back to trying again...

I got a good + opk on Sunday and we   sat and sunday... also good ewcm both days!

but on sunday and monday I had lower abdominal pains    around where I have no tube anymore... i felt very very tender... is this anything to do with trying again after my m/c ? Or do you think it means I may have ovulated on the side with no tube... which wont be good! any thoughts?? 



Sal - Big Big positive vibes and baby dust for today!!!   

Glamis - glad your feeling better! 

Kathryn - I understand the need to take time away from the mad world of TTC and Fertility issues... I have felt the same not so long ago.. glad you had a good time away  

Nicki - WOW   Thats such lovely news!!! hope the next 8 months go perfectly for you and DH!!

Kate - Hope your well? any news from the neighbors?

Suki - Hope the treatments going well!!! good luck with Injecting!!   

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned!!! good luck to all on their 2ww!! I'm in mine now but since the m/c my cycles may change so I can't be sure!!!?

Big love
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Nikki* - Congrats on  hon - well done, wishing you a happy and healthy 8 more months!
*Salia* - oh  for tomorrow then! Yes, I really am looking forward to my hols - especially after the crap w/e weather!
*Glamis* - Hope you feel better soon - am already dreading my 1st day back at work, and I've not even gone away yet!!!
*Kathryn Emma* - Sorry you've been down in the dumps, but glad you had a great break away. Were you in a tent or caravan?
*Ruthie* - Hmm not sure what the pains were, but as long as you've done lots of , then all you can do is sit back and wait - try not to have too higher expectations, too soon. Concentrate on your wedding!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Tasmin,

I know your right... I really need to control myself as I keep thinking that it must have worked and I know i'm potentially setting myself up for a big fall!  

How are you ? All set for your holls? maybe you will make a holiday baby?!     

r x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Back online after probs. Will catch up on all the posts.

Just wanted to let you know that I got a   yesterday after having a blood test. Just burst out crying in Covent Garden. Am so overwhelmed as I just though after five op and three failed IVFs that it was never going to happen for me. Just can't believe it.

Thankyou everyone for all the positive vibes and good luck you sent me. You are such fab girls.

Love Caddy x

Ps. Saila - hope your scan went ok Friday. Have been thinking about you.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Caddy* - Congratulations Fabulous news! So happy for you! Keep us posted with developments!
*Ruthie* - Well who knows, it may well have worked! I know how stressful weddings can be, so be easy on yourself and hey, you could have a honeymoon baby!! A holiday baby would be fab, but am being realistic!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Caddy OMG hun congratulations!!

Wish you all the best sweetie x x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!  

OH MY GOD CADDY!!!  I am absolutely thrilled for you!! This is wonderful news!! OMG OMG OMG I am jumping around with joy!!

Yesterdays scan was ok   . Womb lining 8.2 and one follie of 12mm. I jabbed last night and will today, back on Thursday for a scan to see if follie has grown


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Just in a bit of lower back pain at the moment, plus got lots of work to do, thanks to my time being off. 

Caddy congrats again.

Sending you all lots of ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis ...


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

WOW.... 
NIKKI: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   thats fantastic news  
CADDY: OMG!!!    sooooo happy for you 
GLAMIS: Sorry ur not having a great time of it lately hunny, will have to catch up properly soon 
SAILA:    for thursday hunny.... lets keep with all these good vibes going about hey!

All you other girlies, good luck and i will get around to more personals soon.... been a bit hecktic lately!
Well af due on friday  Trying to keep positive.... but if the   appears then at least my monthlys are starting to regulate themselfs a bit, it'll be my second month with a proper 28 day cycle again!!! which i really hope means that my body is sorting itself out at long last  so if she comes i'll have my bloods on teusday.... has anyone else had there bloods on cd5 

Right thats enough ranting from me!!

                                        catch up again asap  sam xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry i've not been able to get on line for a while, I have been quite ill since my lap and dye, I've still got a wound infection, which I'm on yet more antibiotics for, but it's not as painful as it was.

I've absoloutely no chance of catching up, but I've had a quick glance and see it's congratulations for Caddy and Nikki!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

I have been busy with work and studying still which is a nightmare.

Just wanted to say...........

Nikki - congrats on the BFP.

Caddy - i am so pleased for your BFP u would not believe - enjoy it hun 

Saila - am thinking of u hun and the scan news was good by the sounds of it?

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks girls! 

So nice to read the nice posts!

Saila - your womb lining and follie sound spot on to me, if they are planning to baste next week. It all looks really promising, honey.    Good luck for the sacn tomorrow.

Kate - thanks chick! I am sorry to hear that the course is still really stressful. What a shame! How are things with the mental cases next door? Has it quietened down?

Hi Tamsin - when are you off to Egypt? Sorry I have probably asked before, but have a brain like a sieve. Bet you cannot wait as it does nothing here but rain.

Hi Glamis! 

Hi LizzyM - how are you at the mo? Did you make an appointment to see the dr re the evil endo?

Hi Emily - am really sorry as I did not realise you had been ill since the lap. How did it all go? Sending you a big hug.  Hope this infection clears up soon.

Hi Sukie - how is the D/R going?

Not been up to much today, but back to the clinic tomorrow for further blood tests. They do this anyway, but my white blood cells were high yesterday, so I hope they have come down. Don't want my body fighting against itself. 

Love to all!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy will try and PM u hun so as to get a chat!!

Yeah the mental cases next door have calmed down - he was chatting to my DH in the garden yesterday and mentioned it to DH and asked DH if he knew who it was that phoned the police - DH said yes i know who rang the police but i have to respect confidentiality and i cant tell u! Dont think next door was best happy!!!

Yeah my course is driving me crazy - and i think i have reached a decision - i havnt been enjoying it for the last yr and i cant take another 10 months of this as well as all the crap i get off my bosses and the course tutors and thinking about giving it all up. I dont even think i want to be a nurse.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Caddy Well done hunny I'm soo pleased for you  

Nikki Well done that is brilliant    take it easy now you two 

Saila That sounds good, hope it all goes well at your next scan. 

I'm off to the clinic on Fri for my baseline scan so hopefully it will go well. 

Hi to everyone I'm wipedout so off to bed to watch the apprentice 

Sukie x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello sweeties

Sorry this is a quick me post

I hope your all ok

I had my smear test today with a spatula and a brush ouchhhhhhhhh    
I'm sure endometriosis is playing up again. I did say to her i think it is and she has told me to see dr.

I also had that vasculitis appointment and he said i must of got a virus in tenerife and thats how i reacted. i had to get my legs and bum out for him to check my skin   

All was fine and i wont need to go back unless any problems.

Got a family problem at the mo so will try and be around when i can. 

Take care sweeties.

Well done caddy and nikki on ur BFP           

Katie x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well this is my last day at work and I'll be busy last minute packing etc tomorow morning, so this will probably be my last day of posting for a couple of weeks! We leave tomorrow afternoon, in the Limo, which will take us to the Hilton and then we fly off on Saturday morning to Cyprus! Can't wait! So excited!

*Caddy* - We go for our day trip to Egypt the 2nd week we are there! Can't wait! Hope the bloods go ok today and the white cells have come back down.
*Kate * - Oh no, sorry to hear you are having doubts about your chosen career  Don't make any rash decisions! This country needs you!! Hope you don't get anymore bother from your neighbours. Why did DH say he knew who rang. Would have been better to have kept quiet??
*Kate* - Sorry to hear of your family probs and hope they resolve themselves soon. Hope the smear results are clear and good to hear that the vasculitis appt went ok.
*Sukie* - We've been watching the Apprentice too - we are going to have to Sky + it whilst we away!!  for your scan tomorrow!  
*Emily* -Sorry to hear of the probs since your lap and dye - hope the infection clears up soon
*Salia* - Hope the scan results are good for today 

 to Glamis Delores, LizzyM, LizzyB, Sam, Nikki, Ruth, Kathryn Emma and anyone else I've missed!

Lots of  to all - including me!! Here's to a post holiday surprise!!!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello,

I posted a while ago asking if I could join you lovely ladies (I was Twinks then, sorry changed my name  ) and I just wanted to say thank you for the nice welcome. Tamsin I hope you have a great holiday. Congrats to the 2 ladies who have recently had a  . Also sending     to everyone else. I am coming to the end of my Natural 2WW and every minute I change my mind about if I am preggers or not! I am going away this weekend so I think I am going to test tomorrow morning (if AF does not turn up first) so I know if I can have a little drink this weekend, also it will stop me from thinking about it all the time! 

TC
XX


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well as can be.

Tamsin ~ have a wonderful time and please bring us back some sunshine.

Got an appt with the gp this afternoon so will update you all on the bloods she wants to see me about.  

Back is still paining - mind you had to have bms last night (which wasn't too painful at the time ~ sorry tmi) but I suppose its delayed reaction.

Sending you all lots of ((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi wanttobeamummy!!

Glad to see another new face on the boards  well like you af is due tomorrow on a natural 2ww..... sooo upside down at the mo! yesterday i was convinced it would be o.k then this am i'm not so sure normally i get... TMI SORRY.... a loose stomach just before i come on but yesterday it was the complete opposite?! it really does drive me nuts  !!!!

Anyway wishing you loads of luck hunny    don't forget to let us know how you get on 

Glamis: hi hunny  my msn is down and feel like i haven't had a chance to catch up lately!! hope it goes well this afternoon hun   this whole thing is just so   !!
Sorry i'm done with the ranting.... last day of the 2ww so i'm allowing for a little bit of     

                                             sam xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a quickie to say

CONGRATULATIONS CADDY AND NIKKI​
Will be on the 2ww again in July. Look forward to catching up then.

Love Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just on quickly, as am at work, hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi TC and welcome to our crazy board, i hope you get your BFP huni!!    

Hi everyone else i hope you are all well and you ladies with bubbas are taking it easy!!

I will try and do a mega post and some personals as i am feeling very rude!!

Still got 11 days til af so i am hoping we did it in florida!!!!!!!! Who knows though?  

Love to you all

Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all well?

Tamsin - hope u have a fab holiday - i love cyprus!

Well my news today is..................

After having some awful emails sent to me yesterday from both the open uni and the matron at work and after weeks of thinking i handed in my notice at work today and im about to let the open uni know that im either quitting or see if i can get deferred for a year on my nursing course. I can finish the biology and sit the exam thats coming up but then i cant carry on with the rest of the course - as my result is still pending from last year but as i messed up last year i know they are going to fail me on it.

And to be honest i cant take anymore sleepless nites and worrying sick over the coursework when really i dont even know i want to be a nurse. Its just taken me 3 years to realise and as nobody from work or the open uni has given me any support throughout the course - even when i had a bad time of it last year they didnt care.

Sorry for a depressing message.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~ I am so sorry you feel that way sweetheart   Don't they have student counsellors you can speak to?

LizzyM ~ I hope you brought a little american back!!

Em ~ Hope you are feeling ok  

Tamsin ~ Have a lovely holiday in Cyprus!!  

Sukie ~ Hope you got my text  

Well I've had my scan 

I have 1 x 14mm, 1 x 12mm and 1 x 11mm womb lining is 6.8. I am having one more menopur injection tonight then pregnyl on Saturday at 11pm basting on Monday at 12:30pm.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Kate I'm sorry that it has come to this, but the break will do you the world of good to sort out what you want to do, take it easy  

Saila I did get you txt and sent you one back did you not get it? Well done hun and the best of luck for Monday           

Tamsin Have a great holiday and good luck  

Welcome back and good luck wanttobeamummy

Hi Sam, Glamis, LizzyM, LizzyB, Emma, Emily, Ruthie and Katie  

Got my baseline scan tomorrow and I am getting a bit nervous that they will postpone my stims for a week 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks girls and im sorry ive been so miserable lately!

Saila - loads of luck hunni 

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well just a quick update from me this am.... i'm afraid it's a   again this month  but af looks like she'll come on time again so i'm gonna try and keep positive for nxt time.
Lots of luck to everyone else   
i'll catch up with u all soon.
                                                          sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

How are you all doing, hope you all keeping well ~ sending you lots of ((((((((hugs))))))))))

I'm ok I think - just got numbing lower back pain, cannot believe my luck - as I have really not been well at all and its just reducing me to   inside.

I think its also that my gp told me my estrogen levels were 90 and should be around 110 so that has brought my hope down too! but she reassured me that the progesterone test on cd27 will be the more important test.  Whats worrying is I had some twitching in my lower tummy last night felt like the ovaries are doing something - like a bit of small stabbing, had increased lotiony cm yesterday and today also - what the hell is going on! 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS Saila ~ good luck for today! 

PPS Sam ~ so sorry for this month, hope to catch up with you soon?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hey glamis,
thanx hunny, really kinda knocks it out of you after a while..... sorry ur not feeling great hunny  maybe u should go for a lovelly massage?? u could find someone that'll combine it with ur reflexology?!?! MMMMmmmm...... massage.....  hey anything to cheer ourselfs up i say!
loads of big   for u, and we will catch up properly soon... just as soon as i'm back up and running 

                                    take care sam xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Me Lovelies 



glamis said:


> PS Saila ~ good luck for today!


Good Luck for what?  It was yesterday 

Sam ~ I am sorry honey  Your BFP will come soon!!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all well

Saila ~ sorry meant to say hope it all goes well. 

Regards 

Glamis . . .  

PS does anyone know if my eostrogen levels of 90 could have risen after the blood test or was it too low - and could be the reason why I am not getting preggers - the test was done on cd2? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

hi ladies!!

Well no signs for me yet (yes I know it's still very early) but last time I got pg I got sore (.)(.) a week before Af due!!.      

Salai - Big good luck for Monday I bet your excited!!!!! YAY  

Glam - I'm not sure about oestrogen might be worth asking on the peer support board??

Sam - big hug   you will be a yummy mommy one day!! 

Hope everyone has an exciting weekend planned??!! I'm off on a Pub crawl along the Bristol Dock's for my friends b-day.. it will be hard to resist all that Bristol Cider!!  

Ruthie x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ruthie

Thanks for the bump up

Wanted to ask something else too! The cons is sending me for progesterone testing on cd27 (my cycle is 34days), and now I am away for that day, I phoned the path lab and they told me I should come in on cd26 then instead of cd28, is this correct as I am starting to panic now.

Kind regards

Glamis . . . 

I am so so sorry for not doing personals, excuse me please, I am getting really wrapped up in all this ttc stuff and my endo pain is getting a bit bad, feel as though this is really draining me for dear life, please help!

Wish you guys all the very best ~ all of you ~ you all are so wonderful and supportive of each other. It really means so much. Thank you


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Saila - wow three follies! That is excellent! Good luck with the pregnyl on Saturday!    And good luck for the basting on Monday. I have never had IUI and it always reminds me of basting a chicken!  Sorry - I am not implying you are a chicken, just a lovely little chick!  Anyway, hope you manage to relax too this weekend!

Hi Sukie - hope your baseline scan was all nice and clear today and you can get jabbing asap!   

Kate - oh honey, I am so sorry to hear about your course. I know you have been fed up with it all for a while and it doesn't help when you get absolutely no support. It is just such a shame because I am sure you would have made such a wonderful nurse. Having said that, if it is making you unhappy then  it is just not worth it. Life is too short and there are plenty of other things you can do. Are you still interested in becong a paramedic? I bet that is really interesting and you would have so many of the skills already. Just you put yourself first and do what is right for you. 

Hi Glamis - CD 26 should be fine for your progesterone as it is only one day early and just tell your DR to view the result in that light. I can sympathise with the evil endo pain!

Ruth - hope you have a fab pub crawl. If I were you I would give in to the cider tempatation. 

Tamsin - I think I have missed you but I hope you have an absolutely WONDERFUL holiday and let us see some photos when you return. 

Hi Emily - how are you feeling now? Any better? 

Emma - nice to see you popping in. What are you up to?

Where is Helen these days? Hope she is ok.

Hi LizzyM - fingers crossed for a Florida surprise!   

Sam - sorry about the BFN. Hope you manage to spoil yourself this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. No rain please! I am fine. Still going for blood tests, still anxious............. 

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy ~ What are the blood test for? Is it for your blood cells? How are you feeling in yourself? Are you feeling pg yet?

Glamis ~   I hope your endo gets better sweetie

Ruthie ~ I have everything crossed for you sweetheart!!  

I'm sleeping at my mums tonight with DH and my god daughter!! Stuffing our faces we are


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

The pain is not getting any better - me is wondering what the hell is going on - its even come to the stage where my bum is turning a bit red - i know this sounds funny - but the pain is like i fell down on my bum and its now bruised. (although the pain is at the top of the cheeks (sorry tmi)

Thanks Saila ~ hope you keeping well too! 

Anyway I hope you all have a splendid weekend and it doesn't rain like the last one!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97470.0


----------

